# Sticky  The Great "My account was hacked"/"I was scammed" Topic



## harikurichy

Recieved a trip from UBER VIP and messaged that this is a US embassy official and need to verify your Uber account for security purpose, I never thought that it’s a scam and got my account hacked. Luckily I don’t have any money for cash out.
This is the first time in my 5year Uber driving, emailed and called the support still no updates.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

harikurichy said:


> Recieved a trip from UBER VIP and messaged that this is a US embassy official and need to verify your Uber account for security purpose, I never thought that it’s a scam and got my account hacked. Luckily I don’t have any money for cash out.
> This is the first time in my 5year Uber driving, emailed and called the support still no updates.
> View attachment 619404
> View attachment 619405


I had a scammer try to fool me a few weeks ago. The account name was Uber USA. Recognized it immediately. Started the trip and made a few bucks by the time they cancelled.


----------



## NicFit

Old scam, you weren’t hacked, just scammed, hacked implies they did something they aren’t suppose to be able to. You gave them your login credentials and they just stole your account. Go to a GLH and sort it out, be lucky you didn’t have any money


----------



## Disgusted Driver

How hard is it? Never give out your information to anyone who contacts you, NEVER. They come up with some creative stories but it simply doesn't matter.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Looks like you have amen Scam-o-tep your login details.

Thankfully you didn’t lose any money but damn that sucks.


Hopefully you’ll get back into your account quickly.


For future reference uber gives no Fs and doesn’t care about safety for anyone, VIP or not.

If anyone ever calls you and asks for your password Hangup and drive to the pickup and start the trip. More then likely they won’t contest any trip you start because within the hour that account is going to be used to scam their way into someone’s account.

They have to keep making new accounts so over $5.00 they won’t contest it.


----------



## NicFit

Need to look closer at your stuff, this pickup name has a ‘ over the E, Uber never has had that anywhere, this should of been your first thing when checking before giving out details, all caps stands out too, as it’s always Uber and any real Uber accounts would make sure they are names right, just be glad they didn’t get your money and never ever give your password to anyone ever again


----------



## Another Uber Driver

I got two of these to-night. Both of them had some goofy, non-existent address. I drove to the stick on the first one, waited the five, collected my cancel. No one attempted either to call or send me a text. Two minutes later, I declined a ping (too difficult to cover). Three minutes after that, I got the same ping. I went to the same goofy address, waited; the timer expired, I cancelled "Rider didn't show up". Not only did I not get the cancel fee, the cancellation is not showing up on my trip list. I have been monitoring my Uber account. As of this posting, all of the money is still there. At no time did anyone attempt to contact me.


----------



## NicFit

Another Uber Driver said:


> I got two of these to-night. Both of them had some goofy, non-existent address. I drove to the stick on the first one, waited the five, collected my cancel. No one attempted either to call or send me a text. Two minutes later, I declined a ping (too difficult to cover). Three minutes after that, I got the same ping. I went to the same goofy address, waited; the timer expired, I cancelled "Rider didn't show up". Not only did I not get the cancel fee, the cancellation is not showing up on my trip list. I have been monitoring my Uber account. As of this posting, all of the money is still there. At no time did anyone attempt to contact me.


Since you didn’t give out any information your account should be fine, surprised they didn’t call or text you to start the scam, probably a noob who was just testing stuff out. None of these scams work with out you giving information, they have no tools that hack your account and as long as you don’t give out your personal information and passwords then you’ll be safe from them


----------



## Another Uber Driver

NicFit said:


> Since you didn’t give out any information your account should be fine


Thank you for the update. It actually is what I am expecting, but, it does not hurt to keep an eye on it. As did you, I had guessed that it was a rookie scammer testing out things or that they have something new in their playbook and were trying to test it. Some on Reddit have shown the customer name with the grave accent as opposed to the acute that I saw on my two pings. I have seen only the acute accent on the screen shots on these boards.

I never give out personal or account information. That is begging for trouble. These scammers are playing on the Need for Greed or the outright poverty of most Uber drivers. Yes, I want money as much as the next guy does, but, I am not losing it for something that seems too good to be true.


----------



## Bobin

harikurichy said:


> Recieved a trip from UBER VIP and messaged that this is a US embassy official and need to verify your Uber account for security purpose, I never thought that it’s a scam and got my account hacked. Luckily I don’t have any money for cash out.
> This is the first time in my 5year Uber driving, emailed and called the support still no updates.
> View attachment 619404
> View attachment 619405


----------



## Bobin

I got scammed yesterday… hacker ieven changed bank info. luckily I had only $200 to cashout but now whats next? my email address is changed… phone number is same and I changed password… what to do next? I m scammed …need to get back on road


----------



## TobyD

Bobin said:


> I got scammed yesterday… hacker ieven changed bank info. luckily I had only $200 to cashout but now whats next? my email address is changed… phone number is same and I changed password… what to do next? I m scammed …need to get back on road


Make sure you contact Uber. I know it’s nearly impossible to get ahold of them, but I was scammed and lost over $400. Uber gave me the money back, even though they can’t recover it. I think is stupid that Uber doesn’t do anything to warn us of these ongoing scams. They send us messages nonstop about all kinds of garbage, but are completely silent on this.


----------



## Nicknock

harikurichy said:


> Recieved a trip from UBER VIP and messaged that this is a US embassy official and need to verify your Uber account for security purpose, I never thought that it’s a scam and got my account hacked. Luckily I don’t have any money for cash out.
> This is the first time in my 5year Uber driving, emailed and called the support still no updates.
> View attachment 619404
> View attachment 619405


Hey, Haricurichy, I too was hacked and had my drivers account stolen by someone in Cairo, Egypt. This past Sunday, 10/10/2021, I received a message WITHIN THE ÜBER APP instructing me to pick up an important Über customer service rep. I was also shown a map and pick up route within the app, and asked to verify my phone # “for security.” Then they texted a code # and told me to enter it into the Über app’s message area. I only realized it was a scam when they asked for my social security number, but by then it was too late, I couldn’t get into my driver account. 








Über was nice enough to send me emails letting me know that my password and payment info. had been updated, and acknowledging I’d started using a new device located in Cairo, Egypt. That is, even though I’ve been driving in Los Angeles, California for seven years. 








I was able to get into driver app by going through my passenger app which had a different email address, and telling Über to make that my driver # as well. The only way I’ve been able to get any human Über help at all has been by calling the SAFETY phone number within the app. Since Monday morning I have called seven times and spoken to Über reps. who can only make reports which are sent into the abyss. Nobody has contacted me and I only receive nonsensical robot generated emails telling me to log into my now hacked drivers account and update my information. The poor human Über phone reps. can’t even see all the previous reports and information I’ve already given, and they aren’t empowered to connect me with anyone who can do anything. 

So, now I guess I’ll try consulting with an attorney about taking legal action regarding wage theft of the $500 I earned over 17 hours of driving on Friday and Saturday — of course, never reaching the 30 rides needed for the weekend Quest bonus. Any recommendations?!


----------



## Bobin

TobyD said:


> Make sure you contact Uber. I know it’s nearly impossible to get ahold of them, but I was scammed and lost over $400. Uber gave me the money back, even though they can’t recover it. I think is stupid that Uber doesn’t do anything to warn us of these ongoing scams. They send us messages nonstop about all kinds of garbage, but are completely silent on this.


----------



## Bobin

Thanks… I didnt loose anymoney… it was safe.. hacker tried to change payment information but before that I called uber and uber locked account… uber should send courtsy email to all driver to make sure they are aware that scam is happening…


----------



## skopstein

My Uber account was taken by a hacker. The only way to get help is thru the app. This a brilliant scheme to avoid taking any action. I can't log into my account, so I can't get hold of the "support team". I got several emails stating
1) Your password has been changed,
2) your payment information was changed,
3) Your account was logged in from a new device in Egypt (I am a U.S. driver).

In each case, "Please contact your support team if this was not you", but of course there's no way I can do that.

I had an old phone number that got me to the "Safety Team" and at least reported it. Who know if they'll take any action, or when. I'm sure I lost my week's earnings.


----------



## LEAFdriver

Green Light Hub? That's all I can think of. Sorry this happened to you!


----------



## Illini

Uber Support via Twitter. Good luck.


----------



## BestInDaWest

start by calling uber support 800-593-7069


----------



## ChrisKi

I got this happened to me today and I lost my account with $1400. This is Sunday.. I must visit Uber support center tomorrow. This is so bad..


----------



## ChrisKi

same happed to me today. Think they got my $1400 week earning. shit...


----------



## ANT 7

Did you get a phone call from someone purporting to be from Uber asking for information ?

Or was no contact ever made with you by anyone, and now your account is empty and locked out ?

Two entirely different scenarios.

Reason I ask, is that there is a well known scam here on the forums, and even Uber sent out a couple of emails and notifications to drivers about it 2 weeks ago.

Hit them up on Twitter, they hate that.


----------



## ChrisKi

It was Uber vip request that I've never seen so I thought it was some kind of new feature. And the rider sent me the text like Uber request me to send him/her my name and phone number. so I did. And the Uber app messenger ask me to check my email to see special code to send the rider. so I got the email with the code from Uber and I sent it to the rider. and then.. I got locked out from my Uber driver and and I can't sign in with my passwords. And then I got email from Uber that said my payment information has been updated.. that I never authorized. So pissed.. how can Uber let the theft change my payment information without my authorization?. I must visit greenlight hub tomorrow morning.


----------



## ANT 7

You authorized it though.

This was the scam that I was talking about, and that Uber sent out notifications about, which we've been talking about for weeks. You're not going to get anything from Uber though, sorry to say. Too bad you didn't find this site sooner.

It's sucks, I know, my car broke down last week and cost me $900 plus a days lost earnings, so I worked for free basically for 5 days to recoup the hit.

Good luck.


----------



## Uber's Guber

ChrisKi said:


> the rider sent me the text like Uber request me to send him/her my name and phone number. so I did. And the Uber app messenger ask me to check my email to see special code to send the rider. so I got the email with the code from Uber and I sent it to the rider. and then.. I got locked out from my Uber driver and and I can't sign in


----------



## ChrisKi

ANT 7 said:


> You authorized it though.
> 
> This was the scam that I was talking about, and that Uber sent out notifications about, which we've been talking about for weeks. You're not going to get anything from Uber though, sorry to say. Too bad you didn't find this site sooner.
> 
> It's sucks, I know, my car broke down last week and cost me $900 plus a days lost earnings, so I worked for free basically for 5 days to recoup the hit.
> 
> Good luck.


did Uber sent drivers this notifications? I've never got any notification about this from Uber.


----------



## SpinalCabbage

ChrisKi said:


> did Uber sent drivers this notifications? I've never got any notification about this from Uber.


Forum members are aware of this scam because victims of the scam like yourself have reported their experiences to the forum. Uberpeople.net is an essential resource for gig-economy workers. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Amos69

Uber hates you and wants you to fail.


----------



## Daisey77

ChrisKi said:


> It was Uber vip request that I've never seen so I thought it was some kind of new feature. And the rider sent me the text like Uber request me to send him/her my name and phone number. so I did. And the Uber app messenger ask me to check my email to see special code to send the rider. so I got the email with the code from Uber and I sent it to the rider. and then.. I got locked out from my Uber driver and and I can't sign in with my passwords. And then I got email from Uber that said my payment information has been updated.. that I never authorized. So pissed.. how can Uber let the theft change my payment information without my authorization?. I must visit greenlight hub tomorrow morning.


Them asking for your name and phone number didn't seem odd to you. Your name is provided to them and an encrypted phone number is provided for them to contact you at. They should never have a reason to ask for that information. An Uber driver's phone number is basically equivalent to your social security number. That number is the key to your account. They got that information, used your phone number to sign into your account. Got prompted from the two-way Authentication asking if you want four digit code sent to your email or via text. They picked email, initiating the email that was sent to you with the four digit code Pierre you provided that to the scammers and now they're into your account. They change your password and lock you out. They most likely change the phone number to a TracFone number which then prevents you from being able to call Uber support because your phone number doesn't register as an active driver's phone number. They then cash out to a prepaid debit card that is not trackable


----------



## NicFit

Uber needs to address this issue, seems like at least once or twice a week that someone posts here they were scammed. Send out an awareness email or something, this is getting old. Also you shouldn’t be able to cash out right after changing bank accounts, have a 72 hour hold so when someone does this scam they can’t just cash out


----------



## Another Uber Driver

There may have been a security breach at Uber.

I worked the cab Thiursday last and ran a few Uber Taxi jobs. Uber Taxi pays every day, usually with a twenty four hour delay. The exception is that anything that you run on Thursday or Friday does not show up until Monday.

On Friday, I received a notice of a "failed cash out" to my Uber Taxi e-Mail address. I checked the application, and the same notice was there. I did send an e-Mail to Rohit. He has not yet sent me a canned, off-topic "response". I checked my bank to-day and the money was deposited. This morning, I saw an e-Mail on my UberX e-mail address that notified me of another "failed cashout". Usually, my UberX funds are deposited on Tuesday. Girlfriend has a couple of doctor appointments to-day, so I can not necessarily deal with it. I will see what happens to-morrow.

I checked my accounts. The banking information is unchanged. I did change my passwords.

The thing to remark here is that I do not do cashout, Instapay or whatever it is. Further, how did this hacker know that I have an UberX and Uber Taxi account? There must be a breach somewhere at Uber.


----------



## Alantc

Same thing happened to me this morning got the email that my cash out was returned because of my account profile and I didn't try to cash out try to contact Uber said I was number seven in line and then send me an email to respond by email instead of talking to a representative haven't heard anything yet


----------



## Diamondraider

I got the same message at 4:14am. 4am is the weekly bank transfer cut-off so I am assuming the message is bogus. Under transactions on the web site, my correct balance show it is in process.


----------



## UberPotomac

Come on !!!! Get the free GOBANK card from UBER and cash out every night for free . You can even cash multiple times a day up to 4 or 5 .
At least you know money is on a safe place. You can go to any CVS or Walgreens and get cash from ATM up to 400 a day , no fees. You can also use it to pay for all UBER related expenses and track it with the GOBANK app.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Your account wasn't hacked.

You gave the person all the information they needed in order to take control of your account.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

NicFit said:


> Uber needs to address this issue, seems like at least once or twice a week that someone posts here they were scammed. Send out an awareness email or something, this is getting old. Also you shouldn’t be able to cash out right after changing bank accounts, have a 72 hour hold so when someone does this scam they can’t just cash out


Yes and changing the phone # 
should also lock the account.....


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Alantc said:


> Same thing happened to me this morning





Diamondraider said:


> I got the same message at 4:14am.


Several people on Reddit reported this, as well. If my Uber Taxi deposit made it when I expected it, I expect that my UberX will show up to-morrow.


----------



## Diamondraider

Another Uber Driver said:


> Several people on Reddit reported this, as well. If my Uber Taxi deposit made it when I expected it, I expect that my UberX will show up to-morrow.


I’m confident the message is wrong. I noticed some other changes today. On the transactions listing, tips are now called fare adjustment. Makes it harder to spot when they adjust a fare down.
Emails and the app messages referring cash outs all are missing the dollar amounts.


----------



## ANT 7

ChrisKi said:


> did Uber sent drivers this notifications? I've never got any notification about this from Uber.


Go to the message inbox located in the Uber driver app. My last one was from over a week ago. Entitled............"Protecting Your Account Against Fraud"...........


----------



## UberChiefPIT

ChrisKi said:


> did Uber sent drivers this notifications? I've never got any notification about this from Uber.


Why do you need a "notification" from Uber about scams?

Do you give your ATM PIN code out to the gas station clerk when they say, "I need to put your PIN code in myself?"

Do you give your SSN to a homeless person?

Uber tells you over and over again, as well as any company you hold an electronic account with, that they will NEVER contact you and ask for your personal information. So why do you think you need warned AGAIN about this? How many warnings do you need? How many notifications do you need? How many will be enough? 3? 8? 24? 97?

NEVER GIVE YOUR PERSONAL INFORMATION OUT TO ANYONE WHO CONTACTS YOU AND ASKS FOR IT.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

UberChiefPIT said:


> Why do you need a "notification" from Uber about scams?
> 
> Do you give your ATM PIN code out to the gas station clerk when they say, "I need to put your PIN code in myself?"
> 
> Do you give your SSN to a homeless person?
> 
> Uber tells you over and over again, as well as any company you hold an electronic account with, that they will NEVER contact you and ask for your personal information. So why do you think you need warned AGAIN about this? How many warnings do you need? How many notifications do you need? How many will be enough? 3? 8? 24? 97?
> 
> NEVER GIVE YOUR PERSONAL INFORMATION OUT TO ANYONE WHO CONTACTS YOU AND ASKS FOR IT.


Thank you for saying this this time, I think I hit one of the earlier ones with the same sentiment. I wonder if it's possible for the mods to save this response, and every time a new I've been hacked post comes in they could just paste this in.


----------



## Westleyb

My Uber account was hacked . ive spoken to one other driver in my community that said he was hacked also the same day. They didnt get any money from him but they got almost $300 from me. They changed all of my login credentials and phone number on my acvount as well as my bank information to syeal the money. I am only assuming but i think this is why everyones uber app is down. Pretty sure this was a major breach.... It all happened so fast. I accepted a trip and immediately got a message from what i thought was uber support giving me instructions about this so called special customer. They (UBER) asked me to confirm my phone number. Then asked me for the code they texted to me... Then i was immediately kicked out of my app and could not log in.... This was sunday, and without being able to log back in to contact uber. I was screwed. You know the regular driver support phone number only works mon thru Friday... UBER has the worst support ever. I called them again today and they said the fraud dept would email me back within 3 to 5 days to look into my claim of being hacked... UNACCEPTABLE I cant uber at all until they remedy this. And dont know if UBER will give me my hard earned money back. Its their system that was hacked by impersonating a customer.... Please be ware. Ill attach a screen shot of the message that was sent to me when this happened.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

How did this happen if you didn't give the scammer your phone number and password?


----------



## MHR

Welcome to UP.net.

If you spend some time browsing the forums you will find that this isn't as rare an occurrence as one might think and is merely a variation on a theme. 

This wasn't a hacking, unfortunately this happened because you provided them with enough information to get the credentials to log into your account or make the changes needed to log into your account.


----------



## MHR

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How did this happen if you didn't give the scammer your phone number and password?


Looks like they got his phone number and then he gave them the code that was texted to him so that was possibly a password reset code?


----------



## Westleyb

MHR said:


> Welcome to UP.net.
> 
> If you spend some time browsing the forums you will find that this isn't as rare an occurrence as one might think and is merely a variation on a theme.
> 
> This wasn't a hacking, unfortunately this happened because you provided them with enough information to get the credentials to log into your account or make the changes needed to log into your account.


Whatever you want to call it you can call it.... Like i said it seemed as though i was chatting with uber support.... See the attached screenshot... Your obviously too good to be hacked by another or your too good to have hard warned money stolen from you. Compassion goes along way. I was only alerting every one on here aboit the concern.... Next time you think your not like the rest of us, try looking into the mirror sometime. Your jist like the rest of us


----------



## Westleyb

MHR said:


> Looks like they got his phone number and then he gave them the code that was texted to him so that was possibly a password reset code?


Yes thats correct... I thought i was chatting with Uber.... Lesson learned


----------



## Westleyb

skopstein said:


> My Uber account was taken by a hacker. The only way to get help is thru the app. This a brilliant scheme to avoid taking any action. I can't log into my account, so I can't get hold of the "support team". I got several emails stating
> 1) Your password has been changed,
> 2) your payment information was changed,
> 3) Your account was logged in from a new device in Egypt (I am a U.S. driver).
> 
> In each case, "Please contact your support team if this was not you", but of course there's no way I can do that.
> 
> I had an old phone number that got me to the "Safety Team" and at least reported it. Who know if they'll take any action, or when. I'm sure I lost my week's earnings.


Did uber give you any money back?


----------



## MHR

Westleyb said:


> Whatever you want to call it you can call it.... Like i said it seemed as though i was chatting with uber support.... See the attached screenshot... Your obviously too good to be hacked by another or your too good to have hard warned money stolen from you. Compassion goes along way. I was only alerting every one on here aboit the concern.... Next time you think your not like the rest of us, try looking into the mirror sometime. Your jist like the rest of us


I'm sorry you felt my response was lacking compassion, that was not my intention. I was just trying to let you know you're not the first person that has fallen for this scam and sadly you won't be the last.

Good luck and again, welcome to the forums.


----------



## Westleyb

ChrisKi said:


> It was Uber vip request that I've never seen so I thought it was some kind of new feature. And the rider sent me the text like Uber request me to send him/her my name and phone number. so I did. And the Uber app messenger ask me to check my email to see special code to send the rider. so I got the email with the code from Uber and I sent it to the rider. and then.. I got locked out from my Uber driver and and I can't sign in with my passwords. And then I got email from Uber that said my payment information has been updated.. that I never authorized. So pissed.. how can Uber let the theft change my payment information without my authorization?. I must visit greenlight hub tomorrow morning.


Did uber get you money back to you?


----------



## New2This

Westleyb said:


> Whatever you want to call it you can call it.... Like i said it seemed as though i was chatting with uber support.... See the attached screenshot... Your obviously too good to be hacked by another or your too good to have hard warned money stolen from you. Compassion goes along way. I was only alerting every one on here aboit the concern.... Next time you think your not like the rest of us, try looking into the mirror sometime. Your jist like the rest of us


@MHR gave you a good helpful non-snarky reply.

Go read some other threads where people had their accounts compromised through this exact ploy if you want to some snark and piling on. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Uber's Guber

Westleyb said:


> Pretty sure this was a major breach













Westleyb said:


> UBER has the worst support ever. I called them again today and they said the fraud dept would email me back within 3 to 5 days to look into my claim of being hacked... UNACCEPTABLE


----------



## New2This

UberPotomac said:


> Come on !!!! Get the free GOBANK card from UBER and cash out every night for free . You can even cash multiple times a day up to 4 or 5 .
> At least you know money is on a safe place. You can go to any CVS or Walgreens and get cash from ATM up to 400 a day , no fees. You can also use it to pay for all UBER related expenses and track it with the GOBANK app.
> View attachment 622221


My response when Uber pitched me on this...


----------



## Amos69

This same thread is written almost daily here on UP.


Where have you been doing your market research prior.


You should have known.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

New2This said:


> @MHR gave you a good helpful non-snarky reply.
> 
> Go read some other threads where people had their accounts compromised through this exact ploy if you want to some snark and piling on. 🤷‍♂️


I try not to, but when they don’t want to listen to reason and end up getting mad at the messengers, it becomes so hard to resist.


----------



## FerengiBob

Sux for sure.

Always text back for them to provide or confirm to *YOU* what their records show.

Ask them to provide a contact and phone number to call support.

Keep driving to location and shuffle their ass.

Give them phone number of the local PD and make up codes.

Make screenshotand post on uber or lyft twitter/FB page.

Keep driving.


----------



## New2This

FerengiBob said:


> Keep driving to location and shuffle their ass.


Or drive to pin, start trip and lap the Beltway. Say "rider's friend identified himself and I have this on dashcam video. Where should I send the footage?"




FerengiBob said:


> Give them phone number of the local PD


I like this. FBI field office would be even better.


----------



## _Tron_

The way I run is to never associate a valid payment method for the instant payout to work with (just part of a complete breakfast).


----------



## phreeradical

Westleyb said:


> My Uber account was hacked . ive spoken to one other driver in my community that said he was hacked also the same day. They didnt get any money from him but they got almost $300 from me. They changed all of my login credentials and phone number on my acvount as well as my bank information to syeal the money. I am only assuming but i think this is why everyones uber app is down. Pretty sure this was a major breach.... It all happened so fast. I accepted a trip and immediately got a message from what i thought was uber support giving me instructions about this so called special customer. They (UBER) asked me to confirm my phone number. Then asked me for the code they texted to me... Then i was immediately kicked out of my app and could not log in.... This was sunday, and without being able to log back in to contact uber. I was screwed. You know the regular driver support phone number only works mon thru Friday... UBER has the worst support ever. I called them again today and they said the fraud dept would email me back within 3 to 5 days to look into my claim of being hacked... UNACCEPTABLE I cant uber at all until they remedy this. And dont know if UBER will give me my hard earned money back. Its their system that was hacked by impersonating a customer.... Please be ware. Ill attach a screen shot of the message that was sent to me when this happened.


There’s sooo many “tells” in the note they sent you!
My advice? ...read everything carefully.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

_Tron_ said:


> The way I run is to never associate a valid payment method for the instant payout to work with (just part of a complete breakfast).
> 
> View attachment 623946


The phishing scammers add one after taking control of your account. And then…


----------



## _Tron_

Ah. Of course.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

Westleyb said:


> My Uber account was hacked . ive spoken to one other driver in my community that said he was hacked also the same day. They didnt get any money from him but they got almost $300 from me. They changed all of my login credentials and phone number on my acvount as well as my bank information to syeal the money. I am only assuming but i think this is why everyones uber app is down. Pretty sure this was a major breach.... It all happened so fast. I accepted a trip and immediately got a message from what i thought was uber support giving me instructions about this so called special customer. They (UBER) asked me to confirm my phone number. Then asked me for the code they texted to me... Then i was immediately kicked out of my app and could not log in.... This was sunday, and without being able to log back in to contact uber. I was screwed. You know the regular driver support phone number only works mon thru Friday... UBER has the worst support ever. I called them again today and they said the fraud dept would email me back within 3 to 5 days to look into my claim of being hacked... UNACCEPTABLE I cant uber at all until they remedy this. And dont know if UBER will give me my hard earned money back. Its their system that was hacked by impersonating a customer.... Please be ware. Ill attach a screen shot of the message that was sent to me when this happened.


So the customer's name was "Driver Support"? Wow, right there is already a red flag. Any phony or fake name for me is a RED FLAG. I have even declined the rides with fake names like "Money". Customer with only initials are also declined. I can't have a fraudster or reprobate in my car. Driving Uber is already hard enough dealing with ungrateful cheapo pax that don't tip (Most of these are on Lyft, but fewer on Uber)


----------



## BestInDaWest

use the force next time...luke


----------



## Trafficat

You're supposed to counter the scam by keeping them thinking they got you until it is too late and you get a cancel fee from them.


----------



## TheSorcerer01

Had a rider by the name of "User" that turned out to be a legit rider. Her kid created her account for her like that intentionally, so drivers couldn't tell if the rider was female. (I guess some kind of gender bias) I had to inform her though to be careful, because drivers do get incoming scams now and then. 
This type of scam; I came close to falling for one like this last year, and they got 98% close but 2 step verification foiled it, the last and biggest FLAG was them trying to reset my google email, that is how close I was to falling for it; if it was just the uber account I would have gotten caught up in it for certain, but because I had 2 step turned on they needed something from my email; that alert saved me tbh. I managed to learn a lesson and by the skin of my teeth, I saved my email and uber account.
My advice for anyone is to turn on 2 step and turn on hard of hearing to block 90% of calls which is how they scammed me. In OP's case it looks like a text but in my experience uber support never uses text or the platform for contact directly. Uber can't do much to stop it, so no real help except if they find in your favor they most likely will reinstate you and sometimes replace the money. They should have a section on their app or platform that alerts of new and old scams that have or might take place as a warning. They do have a disclaimer though about how they contact you, and/or how they share your info. Keep hanging in there, I hope things get better for you.


----------



## FerengiBob

I am clueless... how do I turn on two step.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

FerengiBob said:


> I am clueless... how do I turn on two step.


Top left button -> Account -> Security and Privacy


----------



## TheSorcerer01

UberChiefPIT said:


> Top left button -> Account -> Security and Privacy


Tonight I am proud. This is what I think this forum is for, to help one another.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

Scammers must have felt Halloween was a big money maker with this wave of scam threads.




UberChiefPIT said:


> I try not to, but when they don’t want to listen to reason and end up getting mad at the messengers, it becomes so hard to resist.


It is kinda funny how most lash out, but they're really mad at themselves.
You did pile on the other guy, though.


----------



## Daisey77

This is constantly an ongoing issue with it always spiking on Sundays nights. They're hoping you haven't cashed out all week and they'll get your entire week's earnings, with pay period resetting Monday morning. Then add Halloween into the mixture this year, I can only assume the number of incidents went through the roof.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Taxi2Uber said:


> Scammers must have felt Halloween was a big money maker with this wave of scam threads.
> 
> 
> 
> It is kinda funny how most lash out, but they're really mad at themselves.
> You did pile on the other guy, though.


I know. I got irritated with someone who simply didn't want to accept that we know what happened and tried to explain it to them. They/He/She became defiant and belligerent. That's where my patience ends.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

Daisey77 said:


> This is constantly an ongoing issue with it always spiking on Sundays nights. They're hoping you haven't cashed out all week and they'll get your entire week's earnings, with pay period resetting Monday morning. Then add Halloween into the mixture this year, I can only assume the number of incidents went through the roof.


Uber could make it harder to change banking/card info.
Might inconvenience some, but would likely greatly reduce the scamming.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Taxi2Uber said:


> Uber could make it harder to change banking/card info.
> Might inconvenience some, but would likely greatly reduce the scamming.


There's MANY things they can do, like starting with matching billing zip codes. A driver in the US doesn't go from circling the airport at Dallas-Fort Worth, to suddenly opening a bank account in Egypt and logging in from Egypt to cash out their earnings.

For a technology company, their security measures on this are worse than 2000's era.

My bank LOCKS my debit card if I try to make a purchase over the telephone at a mom and pop store in Arizona, when I just scanned my card at a gas pump in, say, Georgia. The tech knows it's impossible for me to direct charge in two places so far away so soon.

It's certainly a problem they CAN fix technologically, but the big problem is the scam is being done by overriding security measures through telephone support. It's the telephone support that is the weakness here.


----------



## NicFit

UberChiefPIT said:


> There's MANY things they can do, like starting with matching billing zip codes. A driver in the US doesn't go from circling the airport at Dallas-Fort Worth, to suddenly opening a bank account in Egypt and logging in from Egypt to cash out their earnings.
> 
> For a technology company, their security measures on this are worse than 2000's era.
> 
> My bank LOCKS my debit card if I try to make a purchase over the telephone at a mom and pop store in Arizona, when I just scanned my card at a gas pump in, say, Georgia. The tech knows it's impossible for me to direct charge in two places so far away so soon.
> 
> It's certainly a problem they CAN fix technologically, but the big problem is the scam is being done by overriding security measures through telephone support. It's the telephone support that is the weakness here.


It’s not just the telephone support, they have zero lack of anti theft features. I too will have my cards locked if I make an abnormal purchase, they send me a texts, emails and phones calls when I do something that’s not normal for my account. Uber has nothing in place, red flags should be going off if any information is changed to another country. For a technology company they sure are lazy when it comes to protecting the drivers money


----------



## Another Uber Driver

FerengiBob said:


> I am clueless... *how do I turn on two step*?.


 (emphasis mine)


Press PLAY:


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Westleyb said:


> Whatever you want to call it you can call it.


The distinction is important. You said, "pretty sure this was a major breach" by "hackers", whereas the reality is that it was a case of one person (you) falling for a scam, and there were no hackers. They actually were simply common-or-garden variety scammers, to whom you voluntarily gave both your phone number _and_ the password reset code they needed to take over your account and take your money from you. 

I'm not criticising you; just correcting you - there is no indication recently that there has been any kind of breach of Uber's systems by hackers, and we don't want to have people panicking.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

NicFit said:


> Uber has nothing in place, red flags should be going off if any information is changed to another country.


The scammers cash out the funds to US debit cards.

With security, it's a matter of striking a balance between preserving the functionality and usability that users of a financial device require (credit/debit card, bank account, rideshare cashout feature, etc etc) and the security of that device. You can't have both seamless usability _and_ total security. You can be anywhere on the spectrum between the two, but you can't have both.

Example: I travel a lot to Mexico and often I want to use my Capital One credit card there. However, whenever I go, it doesn't matter if I complete the international travel form on their website (to let them know I'll be in Mexico) or not, my card will invariably be locked by Capital One while I am there. I will try to pay for gas or pay the check in a restaurant and -boom- card declined. I call customer service to have the card unlocked, which they do, but it then locks back up again after another 2 or 3 transactions. It's frustrating.

I've had several arguments with Capital One over this. "Is this not an international credit card?", I ask.

- "Blocking your card is for your own protection, sir"

- "Nonsense. Cardholders are not responsible for unauthorized transactions. Card blocking is for Capital One's protection and it makes your cards unusable".

So... I have to use a different credit card when I travel internationally.

The point here is that Uber _could_ restrict the functionality of its payment system so much so that, when changes are made to a driver's account then red flags would be raised, alarm bells would go off and the payment system for that driver would immediately go into lockdown. However, that would mean that Uber would make it's payment systems like Capital One's credit cards abroad - virtually unusable, requiring contacting a support agent to make it work.

I personally think that the level of security offered by Uber for their payments systems is fine. I want to be able to change my debit card and account details by myself without having to talk to Uber support. And yes, I have been contacted by the scammers on several occasions, and all I have had to do is simply decline to hand over my account to them. It's as simple as that.


----------



## NicFit

The Gift of Fish said:


> The scammers cash out the funds to US debit cards.
> 
> With security, it's a matter of striking a balance between preserving the functionality and usability that users of a financial device require (credit/debit card, bank account, rideshare cashout feature, etc etc) and the security of that device. You can't have both seamless usability _and_ total security. You can be anywhere on the spectrum between the two, but you can't have both.
> 
> Example: I travel a lot to Mexico and often I want to use my Capital One credit card there. However, whenever I go, it doesn't matter if I complete the international travel form on their website (to let them know I'll be in Mexico) or not, my card will invariably be locked by Capital One while I am there. I will try to pay for gas or pay the check in a restaurant and -boom- card declined. I call customer service to have the card unlocked, which they do, but it then locks back up again after another 2 or 3 transactions. It's frustrating.
> 
> I've had several arguments with Capital One over this. "Is this not an international credit card?", I ask.
> 
> - "Blocking your card is for your own protection, sir"
> 
> - "Nonsense. Cardholders are not responsible for unauthorized transactions. Card blocking is for Capital One's protection and it makes your cards unusable".
> 
> So... I have to use a different credit card when I travel internationally.
> 
> The point here is that Uber _could_ restrict the functionality of its payment system so much so that, when changes are made to a driver's account then red flags would be raised, alarm bells would go off and the payment system for that driver would immediately go into lockdown. However, that would mean that Uber would make it's payment systems like Capital One's credit cards abroad - virtually unusable, requiring contacting a support agent to make it work.
> 
> I personally think that the level of security offered by Uber for their payments systems is fine. I want to be able to change my debit card and account details by myself without having to talk to Uber support. And yes, I have been contacted by the scammers on several occasions, and all I have had to do is simply decline to hand over my account to them. It's as simple as that.


I haven’t used Capitol One since the 90’s and not for international either. But from what your saying you were able to get your transaction processed by calling them. I’d switch to a different card company like Citi and try them but not really concerned with this. Uber should be more proactive like Capitol One when abnormal changes occur to the account. It’s not hard to do, phone number changed? Lock out instant transfer for 72 hours, email changed? Lock out instant transfer for 72 hours. It’s not very hard to put in some security on Uber without making it difficult. Right now I can change all account information by logging in someone else’s account and Uber does nothing. I’d rather have Capitol One’s annoyance then Uber’s easily scammed accounts. It’s also getting worse, used to be less frequent the people getting scammed, now there is multiple people daily posting threads on it. Uber need to be annoying until it shuts down most of the scammers


----------



## _Tron_

TheSorcerer01 said:


> but because I had 2 step turned on they needed something from my email; that alert saved me tbh. I managed to learn a lesson and by the skin of my teeth, I saved my email and uber account.


Glad you saved it. I took your advice and did the 2-step (text message, not google authenticator). Question though. It appears to me having just tested 2-step that to logon now I now need my email address, account password, and to then type in the 4 digit code Uber sends to the phone number associated to the account.

So when you say "they needed something from my email" what do you mean by that? I need my email address to login, but there is not email sent that's needed to verify account.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

The Gift of Fish said:


> The point here is that Uber _could_ restrict the functionality of its payment system so much so that, when changes are made to a driver's account then red flags would be raised, alarm bells would go off and the payment system for that driver would immediately go into lockdown.


You took it to the extreme.
I would suggest that if a driver fell for the scam, the scammer can change the account all they want, but once the banking/card info changes, then Uber intervenes and locks it down, for say, 3 days. Plenty of time for the driver to inform Uber of the situation.

Someone like you would be unaffected by this change, since you would never allow yourself to be scammed.

If you change your banking info, sorry, but you're going to be slightly inconvenienced that 1 time. Not like making several purchases per day with your Capital One. I guess it's possible, but who is constantly changing their banking info.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Taxi2Uber said:


> You took it to the extreme.


No; no extreme - by mentioning Uber putting payments into lockdown I was just repeating what others here believe would be better. Others including....


> once the banking/card info changes, then Uber intervenes and locks it down, for say, 3 days.


...you.


> Someone like you would be unaffected by this change, since you would never allow yourself to be scammed.


I would indeed be affected by having to wait three days after I change debit card. Not a big deal, but unnecessary.

I get what you're saying, and this is just a matter of personal opinion. I think that Uber is _not_ responsible for protecting drivers from themselves with respect to giving out their account details to whomever asks for them. As I say, though, I do understand that others believe that Uber does have such a responsibility.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

The Gift of Fish said:


> I would indeed be affected by having to wait three days after I change debit card.


As I said....


Taxi2Uber said:


> If you change your banking info, sorry, but you're going to be slightly inconvenienced that 1 time.


You accept it with your Capital One, so would you with Uber.
"Not a big deal"





The Gift of Fish said:


> I get what you're saying, and this is just a matter of personal opinion. I think that Uber is _not_ responsible for protecting drivers from themselves with respect to giving out their account details to whomever asks for them. As I say, though, I do understand that others believe that Uber does have such a responsibility.


I never said I believe that Uber has such a responsibility.
They could implement better safeguards without taking or feeling responsible.
2 step verification, also "unnecessary" is an example.


----------



## Slackrabbit

Easy fix. Have us use a randomly generated pin texted to our phone number on file to cash out. Dont allow instant cashouts if phone number and debit card number changes within 48 hours of each other.


----------



## kdyrpr

99% of us on this board would of recognized the message as fake.


----------



## Soldiering

2 step is too much work. It's bad enough all the BS Psych ops these jackasses do too us in the app. I've done 20k trips with no defrauding my radar is honed in.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Taxi2Uber said:


> You accept it with your Capital One, so would you with Uber.


No, as I wrote in my post, I don't accept it from Capital One; I now use a different credit card when travelling abroad.


> I never said I believe that Uber has such a responsibility.


Agreed; Uber is not responsible for protecting drivers from themselves. It is responsible for providing reasonable security and for educating less-informed drivers that they are responsible for not handing over their Uber accounts and their earnings to scammers.


> They could implement better safeguards without taking or feeling responsible.
> 2 step verification, also "unnecessary" is an example.


Disagree. 2 Step verification is necessary for providing reasonable security, which is why many financial institutions now require it.


----------



## Nicknock

Westleyb said:


> My Uber account was hacked . ive spoken to one other driver in my community that said he was hacked also the same day. They didnt get any money from him but they got almost $300 from me. They changed all of my login credentials and phone number on my acvount as well as my bank information to syeal the money. I am only assuming but i think this is why everyones uber app is down. Pretty sure this was a major breach.... It all happened so fast. I accepted a trip and immediately got a message from what i thought was uber support giving me instructions about this so called special customer. They (UBER) asked me to confirm my phone number. Then asked me for the code they texted to me... Then i was immediately kicked out of my app and could not log in.... This was sunday, and without being able to log back in to contact uber. I was screwed. You know the regular driver support phone number only works mon thru Friday... UBER has the worst support ever. I called them again today and they said the fraud dept would email me back within 3 to 5 days to look into my claim of being hacked... UNACCEPTABLE I cant uber at all until they remedy this. And dont know if UBER will give me my hard earned money back. Its their system that was hacked by impersonating a customer.... Please be ware. Ill attach a screen shot of the message that was sent to me when this happened.


Same or similar thing happened to me almost a month ago. I lost my account to somebody in Cairo, Egypt. And, of course I agree with you that Über’s phone and online “support” is far worse than useless, it is confusing and damaging. Only possible help is from the humans at Über Hubs. For that I had to wait a week for an appointment slot. The company is quickly imploding, for whatever reason, and it will completely go down the toilet if all this nonsense isn’t resolved sometime soon.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

I’ve had two scam attempts. Got the cancel fee on both. Next time I think I’ll start the ride. See if I can’t get a few bucks. Who cares if the scammer complains.


----------



## Daisey77

kc ub'ing! said:


> I’ve had two scam attempts. Got the cancel fee on both. Next time I think I’ll start the ride. See if I can’t get a few bucks. Who cares if the scammer complains.


Exactly! That's what I've done. They're not going to complain. I mean what are they going to say? I know I just tried to steal your drivers weekly earnings but I want a refund on my $3 he stole from me? Not to mention if riders have the same Uber Pro benefits as drivers, they'll never be able to get ahold of uber. There is no way in hell these people are platinum or Diamond status🤣


----------



## T.H

MHR said:


> Welcome to UP.net.
> 
> If you spend some time browsing the forums you will find that this isn't as rare an occurrence as one might think and is merely a variation on a theme.
> 
> This wasn't a hacking, unfortunately this happened because you provided them with enough information to get the credentials to log into your account or make the changes needed to log into your account.


Not true , I was hacked on October 31, 2021.Uber sent me to go pick up a VIP rider on Redondo Beach , and it was a fake person. When I got there the rider canceled on me and I click no show . The Uber app lock me . And took my 2,000 dollars


----------



## kc ub'ing!

T.H said:


> Not true , I was hacked on October 31, 2021.Uber sent me to go pick up a VIP rider on Redondo Beach , and it was a fake person. When I got there the rider canceled on me and I click no show . The Uber app lock me . And took my 2,000 dollars


No. Just no.


----------



## New2This

T.H said:


> Not true , I was hacked on October 31, 2021.Uber sent me to go pick up a VIP rider on Redondo Beach , and it was a fake person. When I got there the rider canceled on me and I click no show . The Uber app lock me . And took my 2,000 dollars


Did they call you after they canceled?


----------



## cumonohito

You've been scammed and gave them full access to your account. Similar things like this occur everyday. The way it works is trying to get your trust by being a "special" driver, comforting you, trying to warm you up. Then they up the ante by offering some "extra" compensation, because you are that "special". Then they need to verify your account to make sure you are compensated accordingly, voila, you just gave them access to your account. Think for a moment, UBER has knows your account, UBER knows who you are, but UBER will never call you to offer you more $$$$. 

This is not UBER's fault. Since little we have all been told to never give our SSN, account #, etc to a random text or call. How did you know this was really UBER's support? Just because they said is support or something like that. You are very trusting, you need to up your senses to protect yourself. None of us are that "special" that will be compensated for it.

Just today I received a live call from a # in Winnipeg Canada telling me that I missed my court date and that I had to pay $5000 fine, then they asked me how I was going to pay, I gave them my credit card # ID10T and told him IF YOU SEE KAY. 

Be careful.


----------



## Daisey77

T.H said:


> Not true , I was hacked on October 31, 2021.Uber sent me to go pick up a VIP rider on Redondo Beach , and it was a fake person. When I got there the rider canceled on me and I click no show . The Uber app lock me . And took my 2,000 dollars


The passenger was a fake passenger. They were never at the location you went to pick them up at. They ordered a ride through the Uber app. They set the pickup address somewhere in your City. That doesn't mean that they are actually there. You can order a ride right now over in Washington. Once they ordered the ride they or able to contact you. They pretended to be Uber support and got all of your information. All of your information that you willingly provided to them. Before you were even off the phone with them, they had already got into your account and changed your password, locking you out, and giving them free access to everything on your account including your banking information. Changed the debit card info, and cashed out your $$$$.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

T.H said:


> Not true , I was hacked on October 31, 2021.Uber sent me to go pick up a VIP rider on Redondo Beach , and it was a fake person. When I got there the rider canceled on me and I click no show . The Uber app lock me . And took my 2,000 dollars


I once went to pick up a pax but it was a no show. The app then locked me out, took my earnings, emptied my 401k, sold my house and told my wife I was making new friends at the Blue Oyster Bar.


----------



## wocasio65

ChrisKi said:


> It was Uber vip request that I've never seen so I thought it was some kind of new feature. And the rider sent me the text like Uber request me to send him/her my name and phone number. so I did. And the Uber app messenger ask me to check my email to see special code to send the rider. so I got the email with the code from Uber and I sent it to the rider. and then.. I got locked out from my Uber driver and and I can't sign in with my passwords. And then I got email from Uber that said my payment information has been updated.. that I never authorized. So pissed.. how can Uber let the theft change my payment information without my authorization?. I must visit greenlight hub tomorrow morning.


Oh darn, same thing happened to me today. Feel so violated.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

wocasio65 said:


> Oh darn, same thing happened to me today. Feel so violated.


_sigh_


----------



## okokillbuyit

Last night I fell for the scheme to steal my pay, they stole all of my money and locked me out of my account- made a ploice report, Uber hasnt called me back, i am DEVASTATED. They even accessed my bank and credit cards...any help or suggestions are appreciated


----------



## okokillbuyit

okokillbuyit said:


> Last night I fell for the scheme to steal my pay, they stole all of my money and locked me out of my account- made a ploice report, Uber hasnt called me back, i am DEVASTATED. They even accessed my bank and credit cards...any help or suggestions are appreciated


Police * report


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home

That’s crazy, sorry to hear. Idk what I’d do if I lost a week’s worth of pay or even a weekend worth of pay. And this scammer made hundreds or thousands in just a few minutes. Just crazy stuff. Hope 2022 is better


----------



## Uber's Guber

okokillbuyit said:


> made a ploice report


----------



## Seamus

Change all your passwords for any other apps you use. Many people use the same passwords on every site.
call every credit card and bank card you have and report them stolen.
Don't ever give your information over the phone or text again!
You don't know exactly what else they got access to with your information so act quickly.


----------



## _Tron_

What he said.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

Strange folks consider themselves hacked when they willingly give away their personal information. Hacked-no. Scammed-yes!


----------



## Illini

I wish people would join this site BEFORE they get scammed.
OP, good luck in getting all of this fixed.


----------



## NicFit

Your not the only poster recently that got scammed, and you didn’t get hacked, hacked implies they got into your account without any of your information. You gave them your information and they used it just like you would of. It’s an old scam, you need to turn on two factor login on any account that supports it.

I am getting a little tired of these same posts from new people about the same scam. Maybe make a mega thread and only allow them to post there about this subject? At this point this scam is just spam since it’s always the same story, “I got hacked (which is wrong, they never know the difference between hacked and scam). they took all my money and now I can’t contact Uber”. We can’t help them and all that’s left to do is abuse the noobs


----------



## BestInDaWest

Uber's Guber said:


> View attachment 625141


----------



## okokillbuyit

NicFit said:


> Your not the only poster recently that got scammed, and you didn’t get hacked, hacked implies they got into your account without any of your information. You gave them your information and they used it just like you would of. It’s an old scam, you need to turn on two factor login on any account that supports it.
> 
> I am getting a little tired of these same posts from new people about the same scam. Maybe make a mega thread and only allow them to post there about this subject? At this point this scam is just spam since it’s always the same story, “I got hacked (which is wrong, they never know the difference between hacked and scam). they took all my money and now I can’t contact Uber”. We can’t help them and all that’s left to do is abuse the noobs


First of all, I am not new, I havemore than likely been driving for Uber longer than you. Secondly, You have no idea what happened to me and to assume really makes you look like an ass. I came to this forum, in desperatation to find a way to contact Uber without the app, you seem really cold and honestly like a Jerk. I guess you are the boss of this thread, congrats! Please F off and I do hope iy you ever get HACKED or SCAMMED or OTHERWISE and you feel suicidal that you will NOT run into someone like YOU.


----------



## FerengiBob

Sorry for your loss.

I have won powerball at least three times but still drive RS

My advice...

1) Get any customer service rep to verify information about YOU
2) Ask for a number and time to call them back.
3) Keep a separate checking account for this gig
4) You can go a step further and use a bank not connected to your personal accounts
5) Have Uber & Lyft CS on speed dial
6) Report it on their Twitter or FB pages

Most scams will die at the first step, because any reputable company will have that info.


----------



## NicFit

okokillbuyit said:


> First of all, I am not new, I havemore than likely been driving for Uber longer than you. Secondly, You have no idea what happened to me and to assume really makes you look like an ass. I came to this forum, in desperatation to find a way to contact Uber without the app, you seem really cold and honestly like a Jerk. I guess you are the boss of this thread, congrats! Please F off and I do hope iy you ever get HACKED or SCAMMED or OTHERWISE and you feel suicidal that you will NOT run into someone like YOU.


I’ve had two of these scammers call me while driving in the last four years, I still have all my money. Second I was referring to you coming on the forum here, not your driving experience, all you guys do is post a few times about being scammed and quit since there isn’t much any of us can do here but tell you to call Uber from numbers you can find from Ubers website. Clearly you said Uber hasn’t called you back, probably means you got a hold of them. I know exactly what happened to you, you got a ride, some Uber VIP or Uber support calls you. They get you to verify your information, then they use said information and drain your account. It’s called a scam. Hacked means they got your information some other way without you being involved, this isn’t the case, you gave them everything. It’s has been going on for years and it’s the same thing. Tired of people starting the same desperate thread on the same desperate subject then quitting. I would like a mega thread so people can stop repeating this and they can read what other have said and done because it’s all very similar and has the same results plus people just post here a couple of times and then quit, this was probably your last reply


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault

How much did they take?


----------



## Nassesco

Now it's been a week I wasn't able to work, apparently somebody hacked my account, and I didn't stopped to call a uber support, alle uber team members telling me we received your informations and complaints, and it's gonna take 24 hours ro fixe this problem, no it's been a week, and the problem are not fixed yet, I called today again and again, bur they give me the same answer, .....the funny thing is a dispose 700 dollars on my account, and they said we can't give you your money, imagine, you can't work, and you can't get your money to pay bills and evrything, iam very tired, and I don't know how to fixe this problem.......if somebody can give me some advice, it's gonna be very helpful and I will really appreciate it,......thanks guys.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Was your account hacked or did you give your information to someone who claimed to be from Uber support?


----------



## Nassesco

No, evrything was working ok, I received this message from uber app, I accepted, and problem start, I tried to change my password, but the uber app sent me to give a copie of a registration car, and assurance..etc etc, like I have to apply like a new driver......


----------



## Nassesco

Nassesco said:


> No, evrything was working ok, I received this message from uber app, I accepted, and problem start, I tried to change my password, but the uber app sent me to give a copie of a registration car, and assurance..etc etc, like I have to apply like a but uber support has my informations account?


----------



## Jimmy44

Nassesco said:


> Now it's been a week I wasn't able to work, apparently somebody hacked my account, and I didn't stopped to call a uber support, alle uber team members telling me we received your informations and complaints, and it's gonna take 24 hours ro fixe this problem, no it's been a week, and the problem are not fixed yet, I called today again and again, bur they give me the same answer, .....the funny thing is a dispose 700 dollars on my account, and they said we can't give you your money, imagine, you can't work, and you can't get your money to pay bills and evrything, iam very tired, and I don't know how to fixe this problem.......if somebody can give me some advice, it's gonna be very helpful and I will really appreciate it,......thanks guys.


Go to your closest greenlight hub.
Sign up for Lyft.


----------



## Uber's Guber

Nassesco said:


> iam very tired, and I don't know how to fixe this problem.


Try sleeping for 8 hours.


----------



## Daisey77

Nassesco said:


> No, evrything was working ok, I received this message from uber app, I accepted, and problem start, I tried to change my password, but the uber app sent me to give a copie of a registration car, and assurance..etc etc, like I have to apply like a new driver......


Did you receive that message in the app after you accepted a ride? Did it come in the form of a text from the passenger? Which did you provide them with, your email address or your phone number?


----------



## Amos69

No. That doesn't explain at all what happened.

Chances are YOU gave some scammer access to your account.

WHY? Because it happens hundreds of times a day.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Ah, another one of these _hacked_ threads.


----------



## Nassesco

Daisey77 said:


> Did you receive that message in the app after you accepted a ride? Did it come in the form of a text from the passenger? Which did you provide them with, your email address or your phone number?


Yes, I received a text from uber app, saying this customer want a ride, a distance was 65 miles for I think 350 dollars, just after I ac, problems started.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Nassesco said:


> Yes, I received a text from uber app, saying this customer want a ride, a distance was 65 miles for I think 350 dollars, just after I ac, problems started.


When a Nigerian Prince emails you and offers you 350 million dollars to help him transfer a billion dollars out of the hands of diamond smugglers, do you give them your bank account information and debit card PIN code?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

Amos69 said:


> No. That doesn't explain at all what happened.
> 
> Chances are YOU gave some scammer access to your account.
> 
> WHY? Because it happens hundreds of times a day.


The key is if you give the scammer your email address and password. Once you do that, the thief can just change the the phone number to lock you out and then change the banking information to divert your hard earned money to them. So, you MUST give them your information for them to steal from you. Unless there was a complete network breach or a rogue employee was selling the information to the scammer, there's no other way!!!


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home

I don't know boys... (and girls) sounds like this may be the very first actual HACKED case. Not someone simply texting away their information


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Nassesco said:


> Yes, I received a text from uber app, saying this customer want a ride, a distance was 65 miles for I think 350 dollars, just after I ac, problems started.


This scam has been out there for some time. One of the guiding rules of life is that if something sounds too good to be true, likely it is.

Sign up for Lyft.

If there is a Green Light Centre in your market, make an appointment.

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


----------



## Daisey77

Nassesco said:


> Yes, I received a text from uber app, saying this customer want a ride, a distance was 65 miles for I think 350 dollars, just after I ac, problems started.


Once you accepted the request, I'm assuming they either messaged you in the app or called you. I'm also assuming they asked for your phone number or email address. That's all it takes. Then you provided a pin number to them that was emailed to you. Am I close?


----------



## Jimmy44

Daisey77 said:


> Did you receive that message in the app after you accepted a ride? Did it come in the form of a text from the passenger? Which did you provide them with, your email address or your phone number?


I agree with your line of questioning because the hacking involves a recent ride.
They get you when your vulnerable.
I have never had this issue with Lyft so it leads me to believe that Uber shares some liability.


----------



## MrsCaLi

Nassesco said:


> No, evrything was working ok, I received this message from uber app, I accepted, and problem start, I tried to change my password, but the uber app sent me to give a copie of a registration car, and assurance..etc etc, like I have to apply like a new driver......


Ahhhh so the Nigerian prince is taking rides on Uber now…..


----------



## OG ant

Nassesco said:


> Yes, I received a text from uber app, saying this customer want a ride, a distance was 65 miles for I think 350 dollars, just after I ac, problems started.


That's not getting hacked, you willingly gave someone access to your account.

Mind giving me your name, address, creditcard info, social security and date of birth? I'll have to get into my scam computer and steal your identity to fix the issue uber has caused you.


----------



## Nassesco

Daisey77 said:


> Once you accepted the request, I'm assuming they either messaged you in the app or called you. I'm also assuming they asked for your phone number or email address. That's all it takes. Then you provided a pin number to them that was emailed to you. Am I close?


Yes, exactly. What I should do????


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home

Nassesco said:


> Yes, exactly. What I should do????


dude go to a green light hub like the others have been saying !! Bring your ID ? Prove you’re the account holder? We can’t guess the password the hacker changed it to lol


----------



## Nassesco

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> dude go to a green light hub like the others have been saying !! Bring your ID ? Prove you’re the account holder? We can’t guess the password the hacker changed it to lol


Thanks bro for the second plan, but I had 700 on my wallet and uber said we can't gave this money back to you, intel the investigation gonna be sonne, on the same time it's been a week they didn't show up.....


----------



## Jimmy44

Nassesco said:


> Yes, exactly. What I should do????


Greenhub
Lyft


----------



## Nassesco

Nassesco said:


> Yes, exactly. What I should do????


Did this happened to you too?


----------



## Jimmy44

Nassesco said:


> Did this happened to you too?


Yes it did and that's when I started driving for Lyft.
The greenlight hub. Cut through tons of red tape.


----------



## Daisey77

Nassesco said:


> Yes, exactly. What I should do????


Any hope of recovering that money you're going to have to go to the hub. You weren't talking to Uber at all during that whole debacle. The scammer requested a ride as a passenger. There they got your rating, your vehicle info, your name, and they were able to contact you. They had enough information from your profile to be able to act like they "knew you" while pretending to be a Uber support. Drivers phone numbers are like Social Security numbers are to regular people. Once you gave them that info they went in to uber.com and signed in with your phone number. It's a two-way Authentication. So typically Uber will email you security code number. The scammer needs to get this code to get access to your account but they don't want to look too suspicious so they have you going to your email and provide them the Code. Meanwhile they're entering that code on their end and changing your password, locking you out. They also change your bank account information, address, phone number, EVERYTHING. So literally when you call Uber you look like the crazed hacker because you don't know any of your own information. They had your earnings cashed out before you got off the phone. They like to do this on Sunday nights hoping people have not cashed out during the week and they can get your full week's earnings. Uber will never ever call you and if pigs start flying and they do call you, they have all that info. When you call support they may have to verify your birthday and that is it. Now the hackers phone number is whose able to get through to Uber because that number is associated with an active drivers account. Your number is no longer connected to an active driver's account so you cannot get through to driver support


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home

Daisey77 said:


> Any hope of recovering that money you're going to have to go to the hub. You weren't talking to Uber at all during that whole debacle. The scammer requested a ride as a passenger. There they got your rating, your vehicle info, your name, and they were able to contact you. They had enough information from your profile to be able to act like they "knew you" while pretending to be a Uber support. Drivers phone numbers are like Social Security numbers are to regular people. Once you gave them that info they went in to uber.com and signed in with your phone number. It's a two-way Authentication. So typically Uber will email you security code number. The scammer needs to get this code to get access to your account but they don't want to look too suspicious so they have you going to your email and provide them the Code. Meanwhile they're entering that code on their end and changing your password, locking you out. They also change your bank account information, address, phone number, EVERYTHING. So literally when you call Uber you look like the crazed hacker because you don't know any of your own information. They had your earnings cashed out before you got off the phone. They like to do this on Sunday nights hoping people have not cashed out during the week and they can get your full week's earnings. Uber will never ever call you and if pigs start flying and they do call you, they have all that info. When you call support they may have to verify your birthday and that is it. Now the hackers phone number is whose able to get through to Uber because that number is associated with an active drivers account. Your number is no longer connected to an active driver's account so you cannot get through to driver support


^ he knows the process too well, he probably hacked you @Nassesco


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

Daisey77 said:


> Any hope of recovering that money you're going to have to go to the hub. You weren't talking to Uber at all during that whole debacle. The scammer requested a ride as a passenger. There they got your rating, your vehicle info, your name, and they were able to contact you. They had enough information from your profile to be able to act like they "knew you" while pretending to be a Uber support. Drivers phone numbers are like Social Security numbers are to regular people. Once you gave them that info they went in to uber.com and signed in with your phone number. It's a two-way Authentication. So typically Uber will email you security code number. The scammer needs to get this code to get access to your account but they don't want to look too suspicious so they have you going to your email and provide them the Code. Meanwhile they're entering that code on their end and changing your password, locking you out. They also change your bank account information, address, phone number, EVERYTHING. So literally when you call Uber you look like the crazed hacker because you don't know any of your own information. They had your earnings cashed out before you got off the phone. They like to do this on Sunday nights hoping people have not cashed out during the week and they can get your full week's earnings. Uber will never ever call you and if pigs start flying and they do call you, they have all that info. When you call support they may have to verify your birthday and that is it. Now the hackers phone number is whose able to get through to Uber because that number is associated with an active drivers account. Your number is no longer connected to an active driver's account so you cannot get through to driver support


Exactly, you got to guard your mobile phone number with your life. I always use a App phone service or a different cell phone number to call back Customers. Have never given anyone my cell number, last thing I want is the annoying pax calling me after the ride or delivery is over!!!


----------



## Jimmy44

Daisey77 said:


> Any hope of recovering that money you're going to have to go to the hub. You weren't talking to Uber at all during that whole debacle. The scammer requested a ride as a passenger. There they got your rating, your vehicle info, your name, and they were able to contact you. They had enough information from your profile to be able to act like they "knew you" while pretending to be a Uber support. Drivers phone numbers are like Social Security numbers are to regular people. Once you gave them that info they went in to uber.com and signed in with your phone number. It's a two-way Authentication. So typically Uber will email you security code number. The scammer needs to get this code to get access to your account but they don't want to look too suspicious so they have you going to your email and provide them the Code. Meanwhile they're entering that code on their end and changing your password, locking you out. They also change your bank account information, address, phone number, EVERYTHING. So literally when you call Uber you look like the crazed hacker because you don't know any of your own information. They had your earnings cashed out before you got off the phone. They like to do this on Sunday nights hoping people have not cashed out during the week and they can get your full week's earnings. Uber will never ever call you and if pigs start flying and they do call you, they have all that info. When you call support they may have to verify your birthday and that is it. Now the hackers phone number is whose able to get through to Uber because that number is associated with an active drivers account. Your number is no longer connected to an active driver's account so you cannot get through to driver support


Your knowledge on these issues is amazing.


Daisey77 said:


> Any hope of recovering that money you're going to have to go to the hub. You weren't talking to Uber at all during that whole debacle. The scammer requested a ride as a passenger. There they got your rating, your vehicle info, your name, and they were able to contact you. They had enough information from your profile to be able to act like they "knew you" while pretending to be a Uber support. Drivers phone numbers are like Social Security numbers are to regular people. Once you gave them that info they went in to uber.com and signed in with your phone number. It's a two-way Authentication. So typically Uber will email you security code number. The scammer needs to get this code to get access to your account but they don't want to look too suspicious so they have you going to your email and provide them the Code. Meanwhile they're entering that code on their end and changing your password, locking you out. They also change your bank account information, address, phone number, EVERYTHING. So literally when you call Uber you look like the crazed hacker because you don't know any of your own information. They had your earnings cashed out before you got off the phone. They like to do this on Sunday nights hoping people have not cashed out during the week and they can get your full week's earnings. Uber will never ever call you and if pigs start flying and they do call you, they have all that info. When you call support they may have to verify your birthday and that is it. Now the hackers phone number is whose able to get through to Uber because that number is associated with an active drivers account. Your number is no longer connected to an active driver's account so you cannot get through to driver support


You make a good point


Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Exactly, you got to guard your mobile phone number with your life. I always use a App phone service or a different cell phone number to call back Customers. Have never given anyone my cell number, last thing I want is the annoying pax calling me after the ride or delivery is over!!!


I have agreed to it when items have been left in my car.


----------



## Daisey77

This is why I have three phones one for my hoes, one for my drugs, and one for Uber. Damn I guess I need a fourth one... For my money


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home

Daisey77 said:


> This is why I have three phones one for my hoes, one for my drugs, and one for Uber. Damn I guess I need a fourth one... For my money


Damn that’s a lot of weight in your pockets if you got 3phones, wallet & your keys lol


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> ^ he knows the process too well, he probably hacked you @Nassesco


@Daisey77 is female.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint

Never answer the phone!

Never provide information through text unless it is in the PM section of the App!!

Uber never calls you or PM you, so if you get a call or a PM through the passenger area of the App requesting information, well ignore it and call Uber ASAP!!!

As for your lost money, well that will take forever if they ever pay you!!!!


----------



## TheSorcerer01

_Tron_ said:


> Glad you saved it. I took your advice and did the 2-step (text message, not google authenticator). Question though. It appears to me having just tested 2-step that to logon now I now need my email address, account password, and to then type in the 4 digit code Uber sends to the phone number associated to the account.
> 
> So when you say "they needed something from my email" what do you mean by that? I need my email address to login, but there is not email sent that's needed to verify account.


I guess what I meant, was that they needed access to my google email, but since 2 step as you can see requires a code they attempted to reset my google account. In my case the 2 step code wouldn't authenticate with out the 2nd code. and since the scammer chose to try and reset my email/google account it set off the google alert. The alert that shows a login attempt from an unrecognized device.


----------



## Daisey77

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> Damn that’s a lot of weight in your pockets if you got 3phones, wallet & your keys lol


It keeps me grounded😂


----------



## bobby747

I CASH OUT ONMY LAST DAY of work sat nt or sunday for .50 cents just once for easier banking as per tues-wed.. I WILL SAY THIS NOTHING PERSONAL. MY PHONE IS GUARDED AND NEVER left in my car ever..i have alot more personal info as per money apps on it. i dont lock a cose in it like apple or thumb print. its mine. never leaves my site only in the home. people can venmo themselfs alot if they get my phone.
as per them stealing from you with a hack . thier was not a real kack. you gave them your info, DO I THINK UBER WILL GIVE YOU THE CASH BACK 100% NO WAY. only fix your account. DTA..DONT TRUST NO ONE...


----------



## Another Uber Driver

bobby747 said:


> MY PHONE IS GUARDED


There was a scam going around several years past where the rider asked to see your telephone because he claimed not to like the route that you were taking, but it was because "something was wrong with your GPS" and he wanted to see it "to make sure that this was the problem". If you gave him your telephone, he did something to it and all of your money now belonged to him. You did not notice it immediately.

One guy tried it on me. As I am one of the few UberX/Lyft drivers who actually _does_ know where he is going, so I do not have to hug the Jippy Yess, I was ignoring it, anyhow. When he asked to see my telephone, I demurred and explained that I was not paying any attention to the Jippy Yess. I added that if he did not like the route that I was taking, if he liked another one better, he could tell me what it was. I probably knew it. he pressed it. I went from demurring to outright balking. He promised me one star when we arrived at his destination. I picked up my telephone, held it so that he could see the screen and invited him to watch me award him one star. He got out and left open the door., Of course, I "savaged him to Rohit".


----------



## Jimmy44

bobby747 said:


> I CASH OUT ONMY LAST DAY of work sat nt or sunday for .50 cents just once for easier banking as per tues-wed.. I WILL SAY THIS NOTHING PERSONAL. MY PHONE IS GUARDED AND NEVER left in my car ever..i have alot more personal info as per money apps on it. i dont lock a cose in it like apple or thumb print. its mine. never leaves my site only in the home. people can venmo themselfs alot if they get my phone.
> as per them stealing from you with a hack . thier was not a real kack. you gave them your info, DO I THINK UBER WILL GIVE YOU THE CASH BACK 100% NO WAY. only fix your account. DTA..DONT TRUST NO ONE...


Uber may be insured for these situations as well as shared liability.
I think the first time you get a get out of jail free card from Uber.
I never hear of this happening with Lyft so I feel Uber is easier to hack.


----------



## bobby747

What happens if he did $2500 for the week. . Hope you are right. I was green once with this job. But DTA.


----------



## bobby747

Well another uber driver you got to be on your toes like that. Over 20k rides all platforms only x and xL are the crazy story's..
I will entertain you guys for friday.as I control my car always.
#1 guy masterbating his G.F in back of my van with 6 mins till trip over no place to pull over. Fixed that.
Domestic violence. From an eagles Dallas GM. In bumpers to bumper traffic. Guys ordering cars for friends and canceled. That we all get.
Bartender putting drunk in car at a 4.9x xl. Ride. Never again.
6 roided guys who wanted to kick my ass for no reason. Cannot believe no punch to the head. Took them from club to police station.
Threw out so many rude tough guys. I cant count. Or disrespectful.
The best.the best. The best. Was a guy in a electric wheelchair. Like he just got out of jail. P.u. at casino. Ask him a question he says shut the buck. Up and drive
Thinking I will get him out of the van. Told me his family was going to kick my ass when I got him home. He wanted to sue. Uber as disability ada.act.
i handled that shit. The stuff i forgot drivers will never get.
Racism. As i would not take without car seat she told uber terrorist threats by me..she did not even get in my car.... I seen it all. Every day is your last day . Never forget it


----------



## okokillbuyit

skopstein said:


> My Uber account was taken by a hacker. The only way to get help is thru the app. This a brilliant scheme to avoid taking any action. I can't log into my account, so I can't get hold of the "support team". I got several emails stating
> 1) Your password has been changed,
> 2) your payment information was changed,
> 3) Your account was logged in from a new device in Egypt (I am a U.S. driver).
> 
> In each case, "Please contact your support team if this was not you", but of course there's no way I can do that.
> 
> I had an old phone number that got me to the "Safety Team" and at least reported it. Who know if they'll take any action, or when. I'm sure I lost my week's earnings.


This exact same thing is happening to me. Im devastated.


----------



## [email protected]

I was on a roll lastnight..Saturday night I received a call supposedly from uber advising me someone reported that I wasn't driver of vehicle per rider..I was advised to cancel the rider they would refund my $30 as prom code So I really didn't think anything it at the time .they had all my information type car i was in how long I been with uber my tag # everything said they was just verifying it was me..next they ask me to put a code in my $30 appear in my account..I continue to drive 🚗..next morning 🌄 which is today 12.5.21 my earnings had be wiped out ..unfortunately I got scam ..they even was able to delete my original debt card on file and add a wallet..wtf..I can't even delete whats thier ...And I'm sorry I wasn't aware of this type of scam...I been driving 3yrs and never had anything happen like this..shit I doubt if get that $586 back ..But DRIVERS BE AWARE...even the call came through saying UBER


----------



## kdyrpr

Well, you can't be too pissed. You actually included two emoji's in your explanation. That's weird.
Anyway, moral of story....never take a phone call from anybody claiming to be UBER.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

[email protected] said:


> I was on a roll lastnight..Saturday night I received a call supposedly from uber advising me someone reported that I wasn't driver of vehicle per rider..I was advised to cancel the rider they would refund my $30 as prom code So I really didn't think anything it at the time .they had all my information type car i was in how long I been with uber my tag # everything said they was just verifying it was me..next they ask me to put a code in my $30 appear in my account..I continue to drive 🚗..next morning 🌄 which is today 12.5.21 my earnings had be wiped out ..unfortunately I got scam ..they even was able to delete my original debt card on file and add a wallet..wtf..I can't even delete whats thier ...And I'm sorry I wasn't aware of this type of scam...I been driving 3yrs and never had anything happen like this..shit I doubt if get that $586 back ..But DRIVERS BE AWARE...even the call came through saying UBER


You weren’t hacked.

You voluntarily gave them your personal information, which was all they needed to gain access to your account.


----------



## New2This

[email protected] said:


> I was on a roll lastnight..Saturday night I received a call supposedly from uber advising me someone reported that I wasn't driver of vehicle per rider..I was advised to cancel the rider they would refund my $30 as prom code So I really didn't think anything it at the time .they had all my information type car i was in how long I been with uber my tag # everything said they was just verifying it was me..next they ask me to put a code in my $30 appear in my account..I continue to drive 🚗..next morning 🌄 which is today 12.5.21 my earnings had be wiped out ..unfortunately I got scam ..they even was able to delete my original debt card on file and add a wallet..wtf..I can't even delete whats thier ...And I'm sorry I wasn't aware of this type of scam...I been driving 3yrs and never had anything happen like this..shit I doubt if get that $586 back ..But DRIVERS BE AWARE...even the call came through saying UBER


Usually in Baltimore they use a gun to rob you.

Consider yourself lucky. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Harden00

ChrisKi said:


> same happed to me today. Think they got my $1400 week earning. shit...


Did you get your money back?


----------



## tanman28

I was on my way to pick up a passenger. I arrived at the location and immediately I had a call from an Uber Rep (NOT). He said, there was a complaint filed against me, where I claimed to have picked up and dropped off a passenger yet I did not and he needed to reverify me and do an identity verification check. First thing he did was to have ME cancel the passenger I was there to pick up (suggesting he was the one to arrange it). He went through my account and knew my name and he even knew the last 4 digits of my bank card. All the while he was accessing my account and changing my permissions to log in. He swapped my bank card for his own and emptied my wallet. He also changed the password to my Uber account. Luckily, I caught that and changed the password as quickly as I could. His bank card is now locked in my account and I notified Uber Customer Support (useless, right? - just speaking with a filipino who can only give you standard replies from a list of things Uber provides them). Anyway, Uber says there fraud department will email me in 24 hours.. that didn't happen. Still waiting so I filed a report with the police department. 

I was upset that my information held with Uber is out there for a scammer to access and use (unless it's an inside job). 

I'll update you all how it's handled with Uber. The police can trace the bank card but they say it was in Uber wallet so Uber should reimburse me. If criminal charges are filed, they can get the guy on Larceny.


----------



## Ted Fink

This is posted here on the regular. It's a common scam. Sorry you got taken, but now you know better. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

tanman28 said:


> he even knew the last 4 digits of my bank card.


How would the scammer have known that?


----------



## Atavar

They’re not going to have much luck pressing charges on someone in India or Uganda. I’m sure the card he used is cleaned out and abandoned by now. 
This all comes down to never give out your info and never give anyone a verification code. If it’s really Uber they already have the code.


----------



## Daisey77

If you were able to get your password changed and regain control of your account, why not just go in and change out the banking information back to yours? I would also maybe set up a new email and Link it to your account in case he somehow got access to your email as well. Possibly if you had the same password on both accounts


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> How would the scammer have known that?


Scammer knew that info after the victim provided the following information they failed to disclose here:

OP gave scammer their phone number and/or email address.

Scammer spoofed phone number to OP’s #, called Uber support to say they lost password. Uber support threw a wrench into the scam and tried to get scammer to verify one more piece of personal info and said, “What is the billing zip code of the card on file ending in (last 4 digits)?”

Anyways, OP gave out personal information via an unsolicited phone call. Nothing new here, move along.


----------



## ANT 7

UberChiefPIT said:


> Anyways, OP gave out personal information via an unsolicited phone call. Nothing new here, move along.


Another one bites the dust.


----------



## UberBastid

tanman28 said:


> I was on my way to pick up a passenger. I arrived at the location and immediately I had a call from an Uber Rep (NOT). He said, there was a complaint filed against me, where I claimed to have picked up and dropped off a passenger yet I did not and he needed to reverify me and do an identity verification check. First thing he did was to have ME cancel the passenger I was there to pick up (suggesting he was the one to arrange it). He went through my account and knew my name and he even knew the last 4 digits of my bank card. All the while he was accessing my account and changing my permissions to log in. He swapped my bank card for his own and emptied my wallet. He also changed the password to my Uber account. Luckily, I caught that and changed the password as quickly as I could. His bank card is now locked in my account and I notified Uber Customer Support (useless, right? - just speaking with a filipino who can only give you standard replies from a list of things Uber provides them). Anyway, Uber says there fraud department will email me in 24 hours.. that didn't happen. Still waiting so I filed a report with the police department.
> 
> I was upset that my information held with Uber is out there for a scammer to access and use (unless it's an inside job).
> 
> I'll update you all how it's handled with Uber. The police can trace the bank card but they say it was in Uber wallet so Uber should reimburse me. If criminal charges are filed, they can get the guy on Larceny.


Where are you that the cops will take such interest in a minor crime.
Where I live, they're letting murderers, rapists, home invaders out with no bail in less than 24 hours.
Our police have been defunded and demoralized. They finally got the point; the people that want you to protect them hate you, will spit on you and sue you for nothing.
How fast would YOU jump into super-hero status to help 'people' like that?

You are in Beverly Hills? Scarsdale? Georgetown? Pacific Heights? It's gotta be someplace rich.
It sure as Hell is not _anywhere_ close to where I live.

.


----------



## OG ant

Definitely an inside job!


----------



## Jimmy44

tanman28 said:


> I was on my way to pick up a passenger. I arrived at the location and immediately I had a call from an Uber Rep (NOT). He said, there was a complaint filed against me, where I claimed to have picked up and dropped off a passenger yet I did not and he needed to reverify me and do an identity verification check. First thing he did was to have ME cancel the passenger I was there to pick up (suggesting he was the one to arrange it). He went through my account and knew my name and he even knew the last 4 digits of my bank card. All the while he was accessing my account and changing my permissions to log in. He swapped my bank card for his own and emptied my wallet. He also changed the password to my Uber account. Luckily, I caught that and changed the password as quickly as I could. His bank card is now locked in my account and I notified Uber Customer Support (useless, right? - just speaking with a filipino who can only give you standard replies from a list of things Uber provides them). Anyway, Uber says there fraud department will email me in 24 hours.. that didn't happen. Still waiting so I filed a report with the police department.
> 
> I was upset that my information held with Uber is out there for a scammer to access and use (unless it's an inside job).
> 
> I'll update you all how it's handled with Uber. The police can trace the bank card but they say it was in Uber wallet so Uber should reimburse me. If criminal charges are filed, they can get the guy on Larceny.


Go directly to green light hub.
Sign up for Lyft.


----------



## TLynnD

skopstein said:


> My Uber account was taken by a hacker. The only way to get help is thru the app. This a brilliant scheme to avoid taking any action. I can't log into my account, so I can't get hold of the "support team". I got several emails stating
> 1) Your password has been changed,
> 2) your payment information was changed,
> 3) Your account was logged in from a new device in Egypt (I am a U.S. driver).
> 
> In each case, "Please contact your support team if this was not you", but of course there's no way I can do that.
> 
> I had an old phone number that got me to the "Safety Team" and at least reported it. Who know if they'll take any action, or when. I'm sure I lost my week's earnings.


----------



## TLynnD

OMG! This is the nightmare I'm experiencing! My account was hacked on Saturday and it took them 4 days to get my information back right only to put my account on hold for photo verification. (The link was sent to the hacker) I'm still trying to get online. Literally over 30 calls, emails and texts. I've been told 4 different issues. Only 1 person understood what I was saying. I've lost at minimum $200 a day and I'm renting a car. Pissed is an understatement. HELP is no help at all. If you find a solution, please let me know.


----------



## New2This

TLynnD said:


> OMG! This is the nightmare I'm experiencing! My account was hacked on Saturday and it took them 4 days to get my information back right only to put my account on hold for photo verification. (The link was sent to the hacker) I'm still trying to get online. Literally over 30 calls, emails and texts. I've been told 4 different issues. Only 1 person understood what I was saying. I've lost at minimum $200 a day and I'm renting a car. Pissed is an understatement. HELP is no help at all. If you find a solution, please let me know.


Go to a Greenlight immediately. 

If you say it's too far, losing $200/day, how many days can you not drive before the car becomes a financial anchor?


----------



## Jimmy44

It is so scary especially now with limited green light centers.
Uber has to share in the liability because there app is so easy to hack.
Download the Lyft app and use that until your square with Uber.
I have never heard this happening with Lyft.


----------



## Alantc

Uber is not going to contact you about any kind of information about you. only time they'll contact you is when they deactivate you.


----------



## TLynnD

New2This said:


> Go to a Greenlight immediately.
> 
> If you say it's too far, losing $200/day, how many days can you not drive before the car becomes a financial anchor?





New2This said:


> Go to a Greenlight immediately.
> 
> If you say it's too far, losing $200/day, how many days can you not drive before the car becomes a financial anchor?





New2This said:


> Go to a Greenlight immediately.
> 
> If you say it's too far, losing $200/day, how many days can you not drive before the car becomes a financial anchor?


Can you just walk into a center? No appointments are available anywhere near me.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

TLynnD said:


> OMG! This is the nightmare I'm experiencing! My account was hacked on Saturday and it took them 4 days to get my information back right only to put my account on hold for photo verification. (The link was sent to the hacker) I'm still trying to get online. Literally over 30 calls, emails and texts. I've been told 4 different issues. Only 1 person understood what I was saying. I've lost at minimum $200 a day and I'm renting a car. Pissed is an understatement. HELP is no help at all. If you find a solution, please let me know.


1. You were online, out driving, waiting for a trip.
2. Scammer put in a request for a pickup, via the passenger app. The trip request got sent to you via the algorithm.
3. You got a ping for a trip, and you accepted the trip. You began driving to the pickup location.
4. As you drove to the pickup location, Scammer read your driver profile. The passenger app shows the driver's name, driver's car - including make, model, color, your license plate, your driver ratings, how long you've been doing Uber (they prefer newer drivers because newer drivers are dumb and greedy), and any other personal details you may have put in your bio.
5. You arrived at the pickup location.
6. Scammer got notification via passenger app that you had arrived.
7. Scammer pushed the button in passenger app to Call Driver.
8. Your phone began to ring.
9. You answered the phone.
10. You ignored the beginning of the call where it said, "You're receiving a call from your passenger."
11. You listened to the nonsense story and were afraid of losing your account because of the made up accusation against you, so you felt obligated to follow the instructions the person on the other end of the call gave you.
12A. Scammer gave you a phone number to call them back at, and you immediately did so. Scammer's callerID then gave them your phone number.
12B. Scammer told you to verify your phone number with them in order to prove it's your account. You verbally gave them your phone number.
(Either 12A or 12B happened. That's how they got the first information they needed to gain access to your account and steal your money.)
13. Scammer then used a phone number spoofer to mimic your phone number, and dialed Uber Support.
14. Uber Support's computer system recognized the phone number as belonging to your account.
15. Scammer gave support a story about having been locked out of their (your) account, can't remember password, someone stole the account, or whatever. Any number of things, but it all leads to same result.
16. Uber Support asked Scammer a few questions "to verify identity", before they would "unlock" the account, do a password reset, change email address, or whatever.
17. One of those questions Uber Support will ask from their list of "identity verification" questions is: "What is the billing zip code of the credit/debit card you have on file, ending in XXXX in your account as your payout method?" (XXXX is those last 4 digits of the credit/debit card. Uber Support spoke those numbers to the Scammer, because it's one of the only visible, unmasked details in your account.)
18. Scammer said to you, "Hi...Jeff/Joe/Jim/Mark/Gull E. Bull (or whatever your name is, since it's the name in your driver profile that passengers can see)."
19. Scammer repeated the question to YOU while on the phone with you simultaneously. "I'm going to need you to verify your identity while I investigate this reported problem. The last 4 digits of your credit/debit card are XXXX. What is the billing zip code of that card, in order to verify you are the owner of the account?"
20. You believed that since the Scammer had those 4 digits, they were truly from Uber Support, and you gave them the billing zip code to "verify your identity."
21. Scammer repeated the billing zip code on the phone to Uber Support. The zip code you just gave the Scammer.
22. Uber Support reset the password on your account, and sent a password reset link to the email address Scammer gave them.
23. Scammer clicked the link, created a new password, and then logged into your account.
24. Scammer kept you on the phone while they did this, so you wouldn't try to go online through this process and realize something was amiss, foiling their attempt to steal your money.
25. Scammer changed the instant pay method to Scammer's throwaway credit/debit card, and instantly cashed out all your earnings to that card.
26. SOMETIMES (it should be ALWAYS, but SOMETIMES) the system flags accounts from being able to instant cash out for a few days after changing the payout method, but Uber Support can override this if a driver calls and verifies identity. IF that happens, Scammer also stays on the phone with Uber Support through this, and has them unlock the instant payout, too. Uber Support just verified identity, and since they are also Gull E. Bulls, they unlock the instant pay.
27.You created an account here (just like 20 other people do each week) and posted that your account was hacked by an insider at Uber Support.

You fell for the same type of scam that people fell for when they thought they were helping Nigerian princes smuggle billions out of their country.

We know it's frustrating to be made a victim of fraud. It's hard to believe that we are the ones who made that fraud possible, because we all think we have common sense enough to not be victimized like this. But the whole world of scammers also knows that Americans are fat, dumb, lazy, greedy, and gullible, and a good enough story can be used to victimize just about anyone.


----------



## Jimmy44

Alantc said:


> Uber is not going to contact you about any kind of information about you. only time they'll contact you is when they deactivate you.


How come this never happens with Lyft ?


----------



## Jimmy44

TLynnD said:


> OMG! This is the nightmare I'm experiencing! My account was hacked on Saturday and it took them 4 days to get my information back right only to put my account on hold for photo verification. (The link was sent to the hacker) I'm still trying to get online. Literally over 30 calls, emails and texts. I've been told 4 different issues. Only 1 person understood what I was saying. I've lost at minimum $200 a day and I'm renting a car. Pissed is an understatement. HELP is no help at all. If you find a solution, please let me know.


Download the Lyft app !!


----------



## New2This

TLynnD said:


> Can you just walk into a center? No appointments are available anywhere near me.


What area are you in?


----------



## TLynnD

New2This said:


> What area are you in?


Closest is Santa Ana


----------



## Atavar

Your account was not hacked. You gave someone access to your account. Totally different thing.


----------



## Jimmy44

Atavar said:


> Your account was not hacked. You gave someone access to your account. Totally different thing.


But how did that person get his information ?


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Jimmy44 said:


> But how did that person get his information ?


See my post on page8


----------



## Atavar

Jimmy44 said:


> But how did that person get his information ?


He gave it to him.


----------



## Daisey77

Jimmy44 said:


> But how did that person get his information ?


They have the basic information after they request the ride. They're able to contact him from that information and then he provided the any additional information they requested. I guarantee you he provided them with a six-digit pin number emailed to him

And It happens on Lyft too


----------



## Jimmy44

Atavar said:


> He gave it to him.


No how did the person calling get his cell number and know he was driving for Uber ?


----------



## Jimmy44

Daisey77 said:


> They have the basic information after they request the ride. They're able to contact him from that information and then he provided the any additional information they requested. I guarantee you he provided them with a six-digit pin number emailed to him
> 
> And It happens on Lyft too


So it is an Uber member who at one time was in your vehicle.
That to me is a security item that is a weakness.
I'm not saying that there is driver liability but there is shared liability with Uber.
How about Uber sending out alerts to there drivers saying there have been hacks in your area ?


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Jimmy44 said:


> So it is an Uber member who at one time was in your vehicle.
> That to me is a security item that is a weakness.
> I'm not saying that there is driver liability but there is shared liability with Uber.
> How about Uber sending out alerts to there drivers saying there have been hacks in your area ?


Are you trolling, dude?


----------



## Daisey77

Jimmy44 said:


> So it is an Uber member who at one time was in your vehicle.
> That to me is a security item that is a weakness.
> I'm not saying that there is driver liability but there is shared liability with Uber.
> How about Uber sending out alerts to there drivers saying there have been hacks in your area ?


No it's the Uber passenger who requested the ride that the driver accepted and is on his way to. They can ask for all the information they want. Ultimately oh, the driver gave them all of his info.


----------



## New2This

Daisey77 said:


> And It happens on Lyft too


I may have missed it but I haven't seen any Lyft reports of this. Only Uber.


----------



## Jimmy44

New2This said:


> I may have missed it but I haven't seen any Lyft reports of this. Only Uber.


Me. iether


----------



## Atavar

I have seen Lyft reports of people giving their accounts away, but Lyft drivers don’t make much so less risk. Lol
Actually this is one reason I use the Lyft debit card so all my rides instant deposit and there’s nothing in the driver account to steal. My Uber earnings go there too.


----------



## SpinalCabbage




----------



## TLynnD

Daisey77 said:


> No it's the Uber passenger who requested the ride that the driver accepted and is on his way to. They can ask for all the information they want. Ultimately oh, the driver gave them all of his info.


Actually, the message comes from the app and says it is from support.


----------



## Atavar

TLynnD said:


> Actually, the message comes from the app and says it is from support.


Because the user registered his name as “Support”. This Uber should not allow. It is still not an excuse to give them access to your money. Uber does not need that info. They already have it. If they want to auth you they’ll ask for a selfie.


----------



## Daisey77

TLynnD said:


> Actually, the message comes from the app and says it is from support.


Yeah I know. They message you in the app just like any passenger can when they are attached to you. When a PAX creates an account, they enter a name. The computer doesn't pick a name for them. So when they create this fake Rider account, they put in a fake name, such as "Support"


----------



## Ikki

Guys. My uber driver account was scammed. Someone fooled me and I was such a fool to share the code as it looked that Uber is asking for the code. I have contacted Uber through email and they told me that account has been compromised also they told me that my bank account information has been changed. However, Uber have been sending me link to reset the password but scammer has registered his number with 2 way authorization and I can’t reset it. I have $700 in my wallet, I do not know what to do at this point as Uber is not understanding and keep sending me the link. Can anyone please guide me what can I do? And how to get my money back from uber? Will I get my account back?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

You will need to make an appointment at a greenlight hub and they may be able to fix it
Probably have to login through the net


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Is it Sunday night/Monday already?


----------



## Uberyouber

Ikki said:


> Guys. My uber driver account was scammed. Someone fooled me and I was such a fool to share the code as it looked that Uber is asking for the code. I have contacted Uber through email and they told me that account has been compromised also they told me that my bank account information has been changed. However, Uber have been sending me link to reset the password but scammer has registered his number with 2 way authorization and I can’t reset it. I have $700 in my wallet, I do not know what to do at this point as Uber is not understanding and keep sending me the link. Can anyone please guide me what can I do? And how to get my money back from uber? Will I get my account back?


What city are you in in Canada? Go to that section on this message board maybe someone local can help you.


----------



## Uberyouber




----------



## Ikki

Uberyouber said:


> What city are you in in Canada? Go to that section on this message board maybe someone local can help you.


Toronto


----------



## Ikki

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You will need to make an appointment at a greenlight hub and they may be able to fix it
> Probably have to login through the net


Do you have any experience going to green light hub?


----------



## elelegido

Ikki said:


> I have $700 in my wallet


*I _had_ $700 in my wallet


> And how to get my money back from uber?


You can't get your money back from Uber because they don't have it. You might get compensated by Uber if they take pity on you for having given your account and earnings away to scammers. But you can't get your money back from Uber.


----------



## OG ant

Ikki said:


> Guys. My uber driver account was scammed. Someone fooled me and I was such a fool to share the code as it looked that Uber is asking for the code. I have contacted Uber through email and they told me that account has been compromised also they told me that my bank account information has been changed. However, Uber have been sending me link to reset the password but scammer has registered his number with 2 way authorization and I can’t reset it. I have $700 in my wallet, I do not know what to do at this point as Uber is not understanding and keep sending me the link. Can anyone please guide me what can I do? And how to get my money back from uber? Will I get my account back?


There is warning right on the message screen telling you not share your number or code? How? Whaaaaaaat? Explain?? 😭😭


----------



## UberChiefPIT

OG ant said:


> There is warning right on the message screen telling you not share your number or code? How? Whaaaaaaat? Explain?? 😭😭


It’s sad. They put that warning on there finally, after it was described here in detail how this scam works. And yet, people still don’t pay attention.


----------



## Ikki

TobyD said:


> Make sure you contact Uber. I know it’s nearly impossible to get ahold of them, but I was scammed and lost over $400. Uber gave me the money back, even though they can’t recover it. I think is stupid that Uber doesn’t do anything to warn us of these ongoing scams. They send us messages nonstop about all kinds of garbage, but are completely silent on this.


Hey. Can you tell your experience how did they give money back? I got scammed today and lost $750. I have tried emailing Uber but it’s Christmas weekend. I am planning to go visit green light hub on Monday. Can you please guide through how did you get money back?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

harikurichy said:


> Recieved a trip from UBER VIP and messaged that this is a US embassy official and need to verify your Uber account for security purpose, I never thought that it’s a scam and got my account hacked. Luckily I don’t have any money for cash out.
> This is the first time in my 5year Uber driving, emailed and called the support still no updates.
> View attachment 619404
> View attachment 619405


*How is the public mobile service working for you?*


----------



## Uberyouber

Ikki said:


> Toronto


Just start a thread in the Toronto board those guys are pretty cool they'll help you. At least point you in the right direction...


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Uberyouber said:


> Just start a thread in the Toronto board those guys are pretty cool they'll help you. At least point you in the right direction...


Hint: they can’t help him.


----------



## Ikki

UberChiefPIT said:


> Hint: they can’t help him.


Then you would?


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Ikki said:


> Then you would?


No one here can help someone who voluntarily gave their personal information to a stranger over the internet and telephone, granting that stranger access to their money.

Only Uber support can help them.


----------



## Uberyouber

UberChiefPIT said:


> No one here can help someone who voluntarily gave their personal information to a stranger over the internet and telephone, granting that stranger access to their money.
> 
> Only Uber support can help them.


Cut him some slack he is new...


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Uberyouber said:


> Cut him some slack he is new...


He was told to contact support in the first couple of replies, my brother. Nobody in the Toronto forums can help any further than that. They’ll probably all just reply with, “Sorry”.

AAAAND Uber told him in the message API to NOT DO WHAT HE DID.


----------



## Uberyouber

UberChiefPIT said:


> He was told to contact support in the first couple of replies, my brother. Nobody in the Toronto forums can help any further than that. They’ll probably all just reply with, “Sorry”.
> 
> AAAAND Uber told him in the message API to NOT DO WHAT HE DID.


Maybe someone else has experienced something similar... And can point him in the right direction...


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Uberyouber said:


> Maybe someone else has experienced something similar... Disappoint him in the right direction...


Someone/s experiences it every weekend and then create a new account here asking for help.

Contacting support is the only help they can get after voluntarily giving an internet stranger access to their money. And that’s that.


----------



## Uberyouber

UberChiefPIT said:


> Someone/s experiences it every weekend and then create a new account here asking for help.
> 
> Contacting support is the only help they can get after voluntarily giving an internet stranger access to their money. And that’s that.


So the answer is contact the green light hub... RESOLVED


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Uberyouber said:


> So the answer is contact the green light hub... RESOLVED


Yes. It is most definitely NOT “post in the Toronto forums to see if they can help you more than contacting support.”


----------



## Uberyouber

UberChiefPIT said:


> Yes. It is most definitely NOT “post in the Toronto forums to see if they can help you more than contacting support.”


Well thank you for your nominal interest and indifference... You were absolutely no help whatsoever... And contributed nothing...

Go chase some surges...


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Uberyouber said:


> Well thank you for your nominal interest and indifference... You were absolutely no help whatsoever... And contributed nothing...
> 
> Go chase some surges...


I saved the Toronto boys from having to post a gigantic chain of “Sorry”‘s.


----------



## Uberyouber

UberChiefPIT said:


> I saved the Toronto boys from having to post a gigantic chain of “Sorry”‘s.


In that case I guess you were somewhat helpful and productive...


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Uberyouber said:


> In that case I guess you were somewhat helpful and productive...


Since you didn’t say “Sorry”, I know you genuinely mean it.


----------



## Uberyouber

UberChiefPIT said:


> Since you didn’t say “Sorry”, I know you genuinely mean it.
> 
> But you’re still a _sorry idiot_…


Ok I'm sorry...

You're useless


----------



## Illini




----------



## Ted Fink

How is this still happening when the uber app now shows a huge warning at the top of the chat window with PAX? Do people not read?


----------



## Illini

This is not Uber's fault, but they can help stop it --- no cash outs for at least a week after any account changes. This will give some time to the driver to contact Uber or go to a GLH to get it fixed.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Uberyouber said:


> Ok I'm sorry...
> 
> You're useless


I get it. It’s a sorry Canadian thing.

Unrelenting sorry


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Illini said:


> This is not Uber's fault, but they can help stop it --- no cash outs for at least a week after any account changes. This will give some time to the driver to contact Uber or go to a GLH to get it fixed.


I get that they’re trying somewhat. They at least did this emergency notification from 2 weekends ago to at least warn people to stop giving out their personal information to strangers over the phone. They can’t fix stupid drivers any faster than fixing their stupid support people. Both are equally gullible.


----------



## Uberyouber

UberChiefPIT said:


> I get that they’re trying somewhat. They at least did this emergency notification from 2 weekends ago to at least warn people to stop giving out their personal information to strangers over the phone. They can’t fix stupid drivers any faster than fixing their stupid support people. Both are equally gullible.


I agree but when you are new and you're trying to drive and check your phone there's a little bit of uncertainty... And you don't think clearly...

And you are an _idiot _so I know you have experienced a similar mistake... Maybe not driving for Uber but other areas of your life...


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Uberyouber said:


> I agree but when you are new and you're trying to drive and check your phone there's a little bit of uncertainty... And you don't think clearly...
> 
> And you are an _idiot _so I know you have experienced a similar mistake...


They have to check their messages from pax in the app while driving (or stopped somewhere) to first fall victim to this scam. And those messages are directly below the warning banner to not do the things that get this scam started. And yet, they go ahead and do it anyways.

I’ve never given out personal information to a complete stranger over the phone who sends me a text message telling me to give them my personal information. It requires a special kind of _idiot_ to think this is some sort of mistake.

Mistakes require having zero cognition of what they’re doing could potentially lead to unintended results.

Mistakes are what I expect my 4 children to do for the very first time where they quickly find out they should not have done that. Like: run out of the bathroom from a shower, buck naked with wet bare feet, and fly across the tile floor, busting their butt.


----------



## Uberyouber

UberChiefPIT said:


> They have to check their messages from pax in the app while driving (or stopped somewhere) to first fall victim to this scam. And those messages are directly below the warning banner to not do the things that get this scam started. And yet, they go ahead and do it anyways.
> 
> I’ve never given out personal information to a complete stranger over the phone who sends me a text message telling me to give them my personal information. It requires a special kind of _idiot_ to think this is some sort of mistake.
> 
> Mistakes require having zero cognition of what they’re doing could potentially lead to unintended results.


You mean like an Uber driver... ?


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Uberyouber said:


> You mean like an Uber driver... ?


We certainly know many do that, judging by the number of 1st posts from new accounts here every Saturday-Sunday/Monday pre 4am.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

At this point, @MHR should have something coded into the forum that forces brand new accounts to read something about “Are you seeking help because you believe your Uber account was stolen or “hacked”? Please read _such and such post_ before creating a new one asking for help.”


----------



## Uberyouber

UberChiefPIT said:


> At this point, @MHR should have something coded into the forum that forces brand new accounts to read something about “Are you seeking help because you believe your Uber account was stolen or “hacked”? Please read _such and such post_ before creating a new one asking for help.”


I'll bring it up to her next time I speak with her...


----------



## W00dbutcher

UberChiefPIT said:


> Is it Sunday night/Monday already?


Xmas came early for some...


----------



## 122819

UberChiefPIT said:


> No one here can help someone who voluntarily gave their personal information to a stranger over the internet and telephone, granting that stranger access to their money.
> 
> Only Uber support can help them.


People are dumb and do this all the time. A guy just lost $800k in Crypto and he posted on the crypto subreddit mentioning he fell for a scam in the reddit chat where someone contacted him saying they are support and want to help him sync his wallet to help with issues. Like how do you have $800k liquid money but can't even avoid a basic stupid phishing scam?


----------



## TobyD

Ikki said:


> Hey. Can you tell your experience how did they give money back? I got scammed today and lost $750. I have tried emailing Uber but it’s Christmas weekend. I am planning to go visit green light hub on Monday. Can you please guide through how did you get money back?


I called them and spent 2 hours on a Saturday night back and forth on the phone with them. But that was back when you could call them through the app. They’ve taken that function away, as they no longer care about their drivers.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan

Sadly your money is probably lost. Look at it as an expensive live lesson. They have been telling us not to give any information, but the scammers rely on some drivers greed for money with the promise of a huge trip that pays 10x the normal rate. Uber would never do this, but they know there’s suckers or new drivers out here.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan

UberChiefPIT said:


> They have to check their messages from pax in the app while driving (or stopped somewhere) to first fall victim to this scam. And those messages are directly below the warning banner to not do the things that get this scam started. And yet, they go ahead and do it anyways.
> 
> I’ve never given out personal information to a complete stranger over the phone who sends me a text message telling me to give them my personal information. It requires a special kind of _idiot_ to think this is some sort of mistake.
> 
> Mistakes require having zero cognition of what they’re doing could potentially lead to unintended results.
> 
> Mistakes are what I expect my 4 children to do for the very first time where they quickly find out they should not have done that. Like: run out of the bathroom from a shower, buck naked with wet bare feet, and fly across the tile floor, busting their butt.


‘I have yet to be approached with this scam, but I’ll have fun with the scammers when I do, like give them a fake phone number/bank account


----------



## Ikki

TobyD said:


> I called them and spent 2 hours on a Saturday night back and forth on the phone with them. But that was back when you could call them through the app. They’ve taken that function away, as they no longer care about their drivers.


If I somehow get hold of them over the phone, what exactly should I tell them? Are they too reluctant to understand the situation? That $750 I saved was for my Christmas shopping.


----------



## Jimmy44

Ikki said:


> Guys. My uber driver account was scammed. Someone fooled me and I was such a fool to share the code as it looked that Uber is asking for the code. I have contacted Uber through email and they told me that account has been compromised also they told me that my bank account information has been changed. However, Uber have been sending me link to reset the password but scammer has registered his number with 2 way authorization and I can’t reset it. I have $700 in my wallet, I do not know what to do at this point as Uber is not understanding and keep sending me the link. Can anyone please guide me what can I do? And how to get my money back from uber? Will I get my account back?


On Monday get to a green light hub.
Download Lyft


----------



## W00dbutcher

To change your bank info, we require a facial recognition verification.

Maybe actually use the same security to drive for Uber when changing bank info if this face recon is so precious to Uber?

All must be from same EMI... 

1. Security question
2. Pin number
3. Face recon. 
4. Stool sample


----------



## TobyD

🤷‍♂️ just tell them what happened. It totally sucks, but it’s their fault this crap happens. They send out messages telling us how to put on a mask, how to get hand sanitizer, how much money we can earn, how much they love themselves… why not throw out a message or two warning of the con artists that pose as Uber support and scam you of your money?


----------



## UberChiefPIT

TobyD said:


> 🤷‍♂️ just tell them what happened. It totally sucks, but it’s their fault this crap happens. They send out messages telling us how to put on a mask, how to get hand sanitizer, how much money we can earn, how much they love themselves… why not throw out a message or two warning of the con artists that pose as Uber support and scam you of your money?


They already have put out a warning.


----------



## Juggalo9er

This is why I advocate shuffling so heavily.... your money will always be safe


----------



## ANT 7

TobyD said:


> 🤷‍♂️ just tell them what happened. It totally sucks, but it’s their fault this crap happens. They send out messages telling us how to put on a mask, how to get hand sanitizer, how much money we can earn, how much they love themselves… why not throw out a message or two warning of the con artists that pose as Uber support and scam you of your money?


They have been sending out messages in the app for at least 3 months now.

It is not their fault a driver is stupid.

Would you give out your PIN number for your bank to a caller on the phone ? Dooouuuhhhh.

Ants be dumb.


----------



## ralphreed

TobyD said:


> Make sure you contact Uber. I know it’s nearly impossible to get ahold of them, but I was scammed and lost over $400. Uber gave me the money back, even though they can’t recover it. I think is stupid that Uber doesn’t do anything to warn us of these ongoing scams. They send us messages nonstop about all kinds of garbage, but are completely silent on this.


I agree it almost happened to me the other day I'm mad as hell. They should put out some type of notice that this of scam is going on and they should be held accountable. We already have our personal safety on the line so they should do all they can to help keep us safe!!!


----------



## ANT 7

ralphreed said:


> They should put out some type of notice that this of scam is going on and they should be held accountable.


Uber has been sending out internal messagas on the app for months now.

If you willingly give out login info to a scammer they can't be held responsible for your.......errrr.......ummm......choices.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

ralphreed said:


> I agree it almost happened to me the other day I'm mad as hell. They should put out some type of notice that this of scam is going on and they should be held accountable. We already have our personal safety on the line so they should do all they can to help keep us safe!!!


You've known your entire life to never give your personal information out to strangers over the internet or telephone. Particularly personal information that gives them access to your money.

How many times do you need to be reminded about this?


----------



## FLKeys

For the last month every time I go into the Uber app to text or call a PAX I get a warning about giving out personal information.


----------



## W00dbutcher

There's this little paragraph on top of the very same place where you write messages or read messages that coming from Uber or passenger. I don't see how people can miss this or have any excuse to fall for the scam when it says right there in the app.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

W00dbutcher said:


> There's this little paragraph on top of the very same place where you write messages or read messages that coming from Uber or passenger. I don't see how people can miss this or have any excuse to fall for the scam when it says right there in the app.


The Monday morning new poster “my account was hacked by Uber support” posts HAVE decreased significantly ever since Uber patched that message in.


----------



## Atavar

Jimmy44 said:


> No how did the person calling get his cell number and know he was driving for Uber ?


Because the person requested a ride and Uber gave them a proxy number to call


----------



## Jimmy44

Atavar said:


> Because the person requested a ride and Uber gave them a proxy number to call


But that proxy number is worthless after the ride ends !


----------



## W00dbutcher

Jimmy44 said:


> But that proxy number is worthless after the ride ends !


Sigh... This is exact reason YOU are the perfect candidate to get scammed. You have obviously have not read any scam posts or how the scam works. 

They call or text you while the job is on your phone/tablett Still. 

I'd suggest read a few post about this.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

W00dbutcher said:


> Sigh... This is exact reason YOU are the perfect candidate to get scammed. You have obviously have not read any scam posts or how the scam works.
> 
> They call or text you while the job is on your phone/tablett Still.


Next he’s gonna say, “But how did they know my license plate???”


----------



## Jimmy44

W00dbutcher said:


> Sigh... This is exact reason YOU are the perfect candidate to get scammed. You have obviously have not read any scam posts or how the scam works.
> 
> They call or text you while the job is on your phone/tablett Still.
> 
> I'd suggest read a few post about this.


LOL get a life


----------



## W00dbutcher

Jimmy44 said:


> LOL get a life


Suck it up Buttercup. 

You already made my point. Just be glad you are a bit more edgejumokated on this subject. Hopefully you learned enough we will never see you post a "I got hacked thread!"

You're welcome, young padawan.


----------



## Jimmy44

W00dbutcher said:


> Suck it up Buttercup.
> 
> You already made my point. Just be glad you are a bit more edgejumokated on this subject. Hopefully you learned enough we will never see you post a "I got hacked thread!"
> 
> You're welcome, young padawan.


Thanks for making my point that the highlight of your day is to post on this forum 
It's obvious that you put time and effort into your every reply because you don't have a life.
Keep proving my point LOSER !!!!
LOL


----------



## Atavar

It comes down to this. 
They figure out how to contact you. It doesn’t matter how, just that they do it. 
They ask you for credentials they need to gain access to your account. 
If you give them the credentials they have unlimited access to your account and they can do what they will with it. 
If you don’t want them to get your money don’t give them the credentials. It is really that simple.


----------



## W00dbutcher

Jimmy44 said:


> Thanks for making my point that the highlight of your day is to post on this forum
> It's obvious that you put time and effort into your every reply because you don't have a life.
> Keep proving my point LOSER !!!!
> LOL


Awww... Truth hurts and your a sore loser.

Just take your ball a n d go away. Don't go away mad....

Just go away.


And everyone knows here, well who knows about me, that you showing how unedgeumokated on a simple scam after being here over 2 years is NOT IN ANY WAY a highlight of my day. It's not your lack of knowledge but something else.


That something else is cocaine and hookers.

Your just amusement between when I'm taking a crap and wiping my ass.


----------



## W00dbutcher

Atavar said:


> It comes down to this.
> They figure out how to contact you. It doesn’t matter how, just that they do it.
> They ask you for credentials they need to gain access to your account.
> If you give them the credentials they have unlimited access to your account and they can do what they will with it.
> If you don’t want them to get your money don’t give them the credentials. It is really that simple.


The only way the get any info on you is by requesting a ride first.... 

License
Name
Car
They already know where your at. 

Any other info is provided by YOU.


----------



## Jimmy44

Atavar said:


> It comes down to this.
> They figure out how to contact you. It doesn’t matter how, just that they do it.
> They ask you for credentials they need to gain access to your account.
> If you give them the credentials they have unlimited access to your account and they can do what they will with it.
> If you don’t want them to get your money don’t give them the credentials. It is really that simple.


I understand what your saying.
However I feel that there is a security breech built into Uber's app that allows this.
It's also why they share liability by paying drivers back the money they lost.
I have never heard of these scams happening with Lyft.


----------



## Jimmy44

W00dbutcher said:


> The only way the get any info on you is by requesting a ride first....
> 
> License
> Name
> Car
> They already know where your at.
> 
> Any other info is provided by YOU.


Well they know your first name.
And by license do you mean your plate # ?
Because I don't think they have access to your driver's license.


----------



## Atavar

I have seen many “hacked” posts by Lyft drivers here. 
BTW, the best protection is to get the debit card. Every ride the money goes straight to the card, nothing in the account to steal.


----------



## UberChiefPIT

Atavar said:


> I have seen many “hacked” posts by Lyft drivers here.
> BTW, the best protection is to get the debit card. Every ride the money goes straight to the card, nothing in the account to steal.


No, the best protection is to not give out your account information to strangers over the phone or internet. This is 100% foolproof.


----------



## W00dbutcher

So I did some digging. I have a legacy Nick . Woodbutcher has been on the net circa December 1998. I still have contacts in rather questionable #irc channels. Went and asked a few friends about this driver scam.

What I found was this. There's a few older Pax apps that had a failed code that shows the drivers real phone number not a proxy.
They use these older versions to get access. 

The rest you provide.


----------



## Atavar

UberChiefPIT said:


> No, the best protection is to not give out your account information to strangers over the phone or internet. This is 100% foolproof.


Until someone comes up with an actual hack and gets in to Ubers servers. Or do you think Uber has better security than any of the banks that lost customer info?


----------



## Jimmy44

Atavar said:


> I have seen many “hacked” posts by Lyft drivers here.
> BTW, the best protection is to get the debit card. Every ride the money goes straight to the card, nothing in the account to steal.


So the hacker cannot just switch to his debit card ?


Atavar said:


> I have seen many “hacked” posts by Lyft drivers here.
> BTW, the best protection is to get the debit card. Every ride the money goes straight to the card, nothing in the account to steal.


I do not answer any calls that are not on my contact list.


UberChiefPIT said:


> No, the best protection is to not give out your account information to strangers over the phone or internet. This is 100% foolproof.


Your dealing with thousands of drivers who are barely literate and challenged by language etc.


W00dbutcher said:


> So I did some digging. I have a legacy Nick . Woodbutcher has been on the net circa December 1998. I still have contacts in rather questionable #irc channels. Went and asked a few friends about this driver scam.
> 
> What I found was this. There's a few older Pax apps that had a failed code that shows the drivers real phone number not a proxy.
> They use these older versions to get access.
> 
> The rest you provide.


I said there was a security breech.
Also when there is a lost item they used to give out your real number.


----------



## FLKeys

Jimmy44 said:


> *Also when there is a lost item they used to give out your real number.*


That happened to me one time, I gave Uber an ear full over that crap. I was pissed.

Also keep in mind many many cell phone users just use the generic voicemail message that is preset by carriers, it includes your phone number. So don't answer your phone and they can get your phone number. Call your phone number and see what your greeting is and any other options given.


----------



## UpsetDriverAtl

Disgusted Driver said:


> How hard is it? Never give out your information to anyone who contacts you, NEVER. They come up with some creative stories but it simply doesn't matter.


 Uber clearly States that they will never ask you for your security pin we're just required to take over your account.


----------



## Atavar

Jimmy44 said:


> So the hacker cannot just switch to his debit card ?


No, the debit card is a separate account with a different company with better security protocols
Besides, we’re not talking about hackers, we’re talking about scammers.


----------



## Coastie

Oh come on, the name Ubeer didn't make you think???


----------



## Uberanon223

Ubeer? Úber? These are red flags guys


----------



## Donatello

People who fall for these scams should only be over 70, anyone under that falling for it, should hang around on the internet more often, no excuse to get scammed.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

Donatello said:


> People who fall for these scams should only be over 70, anyone under that falling for it, should hang around on the internet more often, no excuse to get scammed.


I got scammed out of owning and running entire company that was taken over by a guy named Diarrhea, oops I mean Dara.

I need help taking back my company. Who is with me? Join me by providing your name, DOB, address, telephone number, either a credit card number including CVV & expiration date, or a debit card with PIN number for the verification process.

Those cards better be good to go with decent limits or balances. I need funding for my Uber Rebel Army (URA).


----------



## Nnichols

NicFit said:


> Old scam, you weren’t hacked, just scammed, hacked implies they did something they aren’t suppose to be able to. You gave them your login credentials and they just stole your account. Go to a GLH and sort it out, be lucky you didn’t have any money


they didnt do what they werent supposed to do???


----------



## Jimmy44

Nnichols said:


> they didnt do what they werent supposed to do???


This only happens with Uber never Lyft


----------



## Nnichols

Jimmy44 said:


> This only happens with Uber never Lyft


there is a right and wrong way to steal? ok with uber?


----------



## Jimmy44

Nnichols said:


> there is a right and wrong way to steal? ok with uber?


As long as your ok that's all that matters.
Be safe.


----------

